# Chi è il vero Ronaldo?



## Fabry_cekko (3 Dicembre 2014)

A voi


----------



## Renegade (3 Dicembre 2014)

Cristiano.
Non è blasfemia, mi baso su dati di fatto. Cristiano Ronaldo è stato più decisivo del fenomeno, ha vinto di più, è stato più costante, è stato un miglior atleta, un miglior professionista, più duttile, più score, più tutto. 
Ronaldo è stato un grande, anzi, un grandissimo centravanti ma si è spento molto presto e non è mai stato così forte come quanto lo si vuol far passare. Sì, in campo faceva cose stratosferiche, ma per dire, già Shevchenko lo vedo a lui superiore. Stesso dicasi di Van Basten. Si tende troppo a sopravvalutare il passato per un senso malinconico di nostalgia. Ma il ruolo che il passato deve avere nella vita non è quello di rimpianto e mancanza, ma di base per il futuro. Il futuro deve essere migliore del passato, o il ciclo si incepperebbe. E CR ha reso questo possibile, superando il fenomeno in tutti i suoi aspetti. Non tiratemi in ballo la Nazionale, perché purtroppo il 7 è nato Portoghese.

Poi vorrei chiarire una cosa una volta per tutte. Ronaldo non è affatto l'erede di Pelé o il brasiliano più forte dell'epoca moderna. Il vero erede di Pelé si chiama Ronaldinho. Ronaldinho ha fatto cose in campo che nessun calciatore è mai riuscito a fare, forse neanche lo stesso Pelé. Ed è stato il brasiliano più forte del calcio moderno. Ahimé trovo quindi blasfemo ritenere Ronaldo Il Fenomeno superiore a Dinho. Quest'ultimo è il miglior calciatore che abbia mai calcato un campo da calcio. Non il più forte, ma il più spettacolare.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Sono d'accordo con [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] sul primo paragrafo. Sul secondo no, Ronaldhino e Ronaldo sono due grandi, magari uno può preferire uno o l'altro ma non ci sono categorie di differenza.


----------



## Snake (3 Dicembre 2014)

che domande, l'originale è sempre il migliore


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Sono veri entrambi e sono epoche diverse..senza QUEL Ronaldo che alzò l'asticella oggi non avremo QUESTI Messi e CR7
Non dimentichiamo che Ronaldo arrivo in italia che giovanissimo aveva già una media gol impressionante tra olanda e spagna (circa 1 gol a partita)..credo sia stato più precoce dei due campioni attuali ma poi sia stato frenato dagli infortuni (e da quel malore nel '98 a soli 22 anni)..io vorrei ricordare anche che a 22 anni trascinò il Brasile fino alla finale di Parigi e 4 anni dopo lo portò a vincere un titolo segnando 8 gol..Messi con l'argentina numeri così se li sogna mentre CR7 non fa testo perché il protogallo è una piccola nazionale.
Sono due fuoriclasse assoluti e non faccio classifiche dal momento che gente come Maldini e Nesta ha dichiarato che il Fenomeno era immarcabile..
Se guardiamo solo alle statistiche è facile dire Cristiano però va anche detto che CR7 è un professionista assoluto che non si è mai fatto male mentre il Fenomeno era uno che si allenava pigramente e che col fisico devastato..
Il fenomeno era più dotato di natura CR7 è più decisivo


----------



## Renegade (3 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono veri entrambi e sono epoche diverse..senza QUEL Ronaldo che alzò l'asticella oggi non avremo QUESTI Messi e CR7
> Non dimentichiamo che Ronaldo arrivo in italia che giovanissimo aveva già una media gol impressionante tra olanda e spagna (circa 1 gol a partita)..credo sia stato più precoce dei due campioni attuali ma poi sia stato frenato dagli infortuni (e da quel malore nel '98 a soli 22 anni)..io vorrei ricordare anche che a 22 anni trascinò il Brasile fino alla finale di Parigi e 4 anni dopo lo portò a vincere un titolo segnando 8 gol..Messi con l'argentina numeri così se li sogna mentre CR7 non fa testo perché il protogallo è una piccola nazionale.
> Sono due fuoriclasse assoluti e non faccio classifiche dal momento che gente come Maldini e Nesta ha dichiarato che il Fenomeno era immarcabile..
> Se guardiamo solo alle statistiche è facile dire Cristiano però va anche detto che CR7 è un professionista assoluto che non si è mai fatto male mentre il Fenomeno era uno che si allenava pigramente e che col fisico devastato..
> Il fenomeno era più dotato di natura CR7 è più decisivo



Mi pare però di capire che tu abbia una preferenza per il Fenomeno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2014)

entrambi, non so scegliere, il brasiliano era davvero fortissimo, a livello di prime punte viene subito dopo van basten per me..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Cristiano.
> Non è blasfemia, mi baso su dati di fatto. Cristiano Ronaldo è stato più decisivo del fenomeno, ha vinto di più, è stato più costante, è stato un miglior atleta, un miglior professionista, più duttile, più score, più tutto.
> Ronaldo è stato un grande, anzi, un grandissimo centravanti ma si è spento molto presto e non è mai stato così forte come quanto lo si vuol far passare. Sì, in campo faceva cose stratosferiche, ma per dire, già Shevchenko lo vedo a lui superiore. Stesso dicasi di Van Basten. Si tende troppo a sopravvalutare il passato per un senso malinconico di nostalgia. Ma il ruolo che il passato deve avere nella vita non è quello di rimpianto e mancanza, ma di base per il futuro. Il futuro deve essere migliore del passato, o il ciclo si incepperebbe. E CR ha reso questo possibile, superando il fenomeno in tutti i suoi aspetti. Non tiratemi in ballo la Nazionale, perché purtroppo il 7 è nato Portoghese.
> 
> Poi vorrei chiarire una cosa una volta per tutte. Ronaldo non è affatto l'erede di Pelé o il brasiliano più forte dell'epoca moderna. Il vero erede di Pelé si chiama Ronaldinho. Ronaldinho ha fatto cose in campo che nessun calciatore è mai riuscito a fare, forse neanche lo stesso Pelé. Ed è stato il brasiliano più forte del calcio moderno. Ahimé trovo quindi blasfemo ritenere Ronaldo Il Fenomeno superiore a Dinho. Quest'ultimo è il miglior calciatore che abbia mai calcato un campo da calcio. Non il più forte, ma il più spettacolare.


Non oso immaginare se tu credessi il contrario delle cose che hai scritto, in che discussione sarei costretto ad infilarmi.  A parte gli scherzi sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Gas (3 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Cristiano.
> Non è blasfemia, mi baso su dati di fatto. Cristiano Ronaldo è stato più decisivo del fenomeno, ha vinto di più, è stato più costante, è stato un miglior atleta, un miglior professionista, più duttile, più score, più tutto.
> Ronaldo è stato un grande, anzi, un grandissimo centravanti ma si è spento molto presto e non è mai stato così forte come quanto lo si vuol far passare. Sì, in campo faceva cose stratosferiche, ma per dire, già Shevchenko lo vedo a lui superiore. Stesso dicasi di Van Basten. Si tende troppo a sopravvalutare il passato per un senso malinconico di nostalgia. Ma il ruolo che il passato deve avere nella vita non è quello di rimpianto e mancanza, ma di base per il futuro. Il futuro deve essere migliore del passato, o il ciclo si incepperebbe. E CR ha reso questo possibile, superando il fenomeno in tutti i suoi aspetti. Non tiratemi in ballo la Nazionale, perché purtroppo il 7 è nato Portoghese.



Concordo in pieno.


----------



## Renegade (3 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non oso immaginare se tu credessi il contrario delle cose che hai scritto, in che discussione sarei costretto ad infilarmi.  A parte gli scherzi sono d'accordo con te.



Così mi fai venire voglia di cambiare parere. Dopotutto siamo come Batman e Joker. Non mi divertirei senza di te, uhuh.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Così mi fai venire voglia di cambiare parere. Dopotutto siamo come Batman e Joker. Non mi divertirei senza di te, uhuh.


Ce ne saranno tante altre, per questa mi limito a quotarti


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi pare però di capire che tu abbia una preferenza per il Fenomeno.



No no assolutamente, se fossi un agente di mercato prenderei 100 volte su 100 Cristiano perché sarei certo del suo rendimento (per me è più una garanzia dello stesso messi)
Ma la domanda è "chi è il vero Ronaldo" che secondo me vuol dire chi ha rappresentato di più per il calcio: allora dico il fenomeno perché è stato un'icona inimitabile nel bene e nella sfortuna e quello che ha fatto in corea è stato qualcosa che va oltre lo sport..
Poi voglio dire, nella sua epoca c'erano molti altri fenomeni (Zidane, Sheva, Rivaldo) ma nessuno dei suoi colleghi ha mai messo in dubbio che lui fosse il più grande..
Su Dinho, che tu hai citato, dico che è stato il giocatore più spettacolare che abbia mai visto e l'unico che ha unito la spettacolarità della giocata ad un reale beneficio di gioco..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No no assolutamente, se fossi un agente di mercato prenderei 100 volte su 100 Cristiano perché sarei certo del suo rendimento (per me è più una garanzia dello stesso messi)
> Ma la domanda è "chi è il vero Ronaldo" che secondo me vuol dire chi ha rappresentato di più per il calcio: allora dico il fenomeno perché è stato un'icona inimitabile nel bene e nella sfortuna e quello che ha fatto in corea è stato qualcosa che va oltre lo sport..
> Poi voglio dire, nella sua epoca c'erano molti altri fenomeni (Zidane, Sheva, Rivaldo) ma nessuno dei suoi colleghi ha mai messo in dubbio che lui fosse il più grande..
> Su Dinho, che tu hai citato, dico che è stato il giocatore più spettacolare che abbia mai visto e l'unico che ha unito la spettacolarità della giocata ad un reale beneficio di gioco..


Il discorso sulla nazionale non regge perché Ronaldo non ha trascinate proprio nessuno alla vittoria del mondiale. È stato il miglior giocatore, senza dubbio, è stato l'emblema, la punta di diamante, senza dubbio ma non ha trascinato lui la nazionale alla vittoria.
Ti ricordo che alle sue spalle giocavano gente come Ronaldinho e Rivaldo, sulle fasce c'erano Cafu e Roberto Carlos, parliamo di leggende della storia del calcio, nemmeno campioni, vere e proprie leggende.
Per quanto riguarda la maggior longevità di Cristiano, beh, è soltanto merito suo, è un punto in più per Ronaldo, non è una casualità.


----------



## Renegade (3 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No no assolutamente, se fossi un agente di mercato prenderei 100 volte su 100 Cristiano perché sarei certo del suo rendimento (per me è più una garanzia dello stesso messi)
> Ma la domanda è "chi è il vero Ronaldo" che secondo me vuol dire chi ha rappresentato di più per il calcio: allora dico il fenomeno perché è stato un'icona inimitabile nel bene e nella sfortuna e quello che ha fatto in corea è stato qualcosa che va oltre lo sport..
> Poi voglio dire, nella sua epoca c'erano molti altri fenomeni (Zidane, Sheva, Rivaldo) ma nessuno dei suoi colleghi ha mai messo in dubbio che lui fosse il più grande..
> Su Dinho, che tu hai citato, dico che è stato il giocatore più spettacolare che abbia mai visto e l'unico che ha unito la spettacolarità della giocata ad un reale beneficio di gioco..



Come al solito sforni pareri molto sobri e contornati da solide basi. Diciamo che il succo di quel che hai detto è pienamente condivisibile. Restando in tema si può dire che CR sia più forte ma Ronaldo Il Fenomeno è stato più spettacolare. 

Per fare un parallelo... E' come se Cristiano Ronaldo fosse i Rolling Stones, tutt'oggi viventi e al Top della loro carriera, contornati dal successo. Però Ronaldo il Brasiliano è come Jimi Hendrix, Jim Morrison e tanti altri. Durato poco ma estremamente decisivo e affascinante nella storia.

Credo che Cristiano Ronaldo, Messi, Robben, Di Maria siano tutti calciatori fortissimi verso cui fare solo chapeu, ma devo ammettere che nell'epoca di oggi nessun calciatore ha più quel velo di romanticismo, di classe sibillina, particolare e indefinibile come i vari Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Zidane, Shevchenko, Rui Costa, Figo, Beckham dei primi anni 2000.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il discorso sulla nazionale non regge perché Ronaldo non ha trascinate proprio nessuno alla vittoria del mondiale. È stato il miglior giocatore, senza dubbio, è stato l'emblema, la punta di diamante, senza dubbio ma non ha trascinato lui la nazionale alla vittoria.
> Ti ricordo che alle sue spalle giocavano gente come Ronaldinho e Rivaldo, sulle fasce c'erano Cafu e Roberto Carlos, parliamo di leggende della storia del calcio, nemmeno campioni, vere e proprie leggende.
> Per quanto riguarda la maggior longevità di Cristiano, beh, è soltanto merito suo, è un punto in più per Ronaldo, non è una casualità.



Per me possono esserci anche maradona e pelé ma se te fai 8 gol tra cui quello che dà la finale e la doppietta che decide il mondiale l'hai trascinata tu la squadra..e non dimentichiamoci che era da poco rientrato dall'ennesimo infortunio..
Il tuo discorso allora varrebbe anche per CR7 e Messi..cosa trasinano se giocano in due formazioni supersoniche piene di altri fuoriclasse?!..ma se togli loro sia Barca che Real si ridimensionano di molto..
Ripeto, CR7 più concreto, più forte se volete, Ronaldo più dotato


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Credo che Cristiano Ronaldo, Messi, Robben, Di Maria siano tutti calciatori fortissimi verso cui fare solo chapeu, ma devo ammettere che *nell'epoca di oggi nessun calciatore ha più quel velo di romanticismo*, di classe sibillina, particolare e indefinibile come i vari Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Zidane, Shevchenko, Rui Costa, Figo, Beckham dei primi anni 2000.



Lasiami inserire tra questi Roberto Baggio e il discorso è perfetto..è cambiato il calcio, forse ci sono troppe partite e troppe TV, ma all'epoca quando capitava di poter ammirare queste icone era sempre un'emozione diversa da quella che c'è oggi..


----------



## Renegade (3 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me possono esserci anche maradona e pelé ma se te fai 8 gol tra cui quello che dà la finale e la doppietta che decide il mondiale l'hai trascinata tu la squadra..e non dimentichiamoci che era da poco rientrato dall'ennesimo infortunio..
> Il tuo discorso allora varrebbe anche per CR7 e Messi..cosa trasinano se giocano in due formazioni supersoniche piene di altri fuoriclasse?!..ma se togli loro sia Barca che Real si ridimensionano di molto..
> Ripeto, CR7 più concreto, più forte se volete, Ronaldo più dotato



Se togli Messi dal Barcellona non ridimensioni nulla. E' un giocatore in declino che per quanto possa segnare ormai è finito. Come lo era Ronaldinho a 28 anni e come lo è stato Kakà a 27 nel Real Madrid. A differenza di Ronaldo non sarà così longevo e lo si è già visto. Inoltre ha perso motivazioni. E credo Ronaldo sia stato molto più trascinatore nei Blancos di quanto lo sia mai stato Messi in Blaugrana. Nel Barcellona erano tutti trascinatori, anzi, era il sistema di gioco a trascinare tutti. Nel Real molto spesso ha dovuto fare tutto Ronaldo. Solo dall'arrivo di Ancelotti si è iniziato ad avere un briciolo di gioco originale e corale.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lasiami inserire tra questi Roberto Baggio e il discorso è perfetto..è cambiato il calcio, forse ci sono troppe partite e troppe TV, ma all'epoca quando capitava di poter ammirare queste icone era sempre un'emozione diversa da quella che c'è oggi..



Beh più che al calcio in generale il mio discorso si riferiva ai talenti in sé. Prima ogni talento, ogni fuoriclasse era originale ed aveva un qualcosa in cui eccelleva, erano sparpagliati in tutte le squadre e non c'erano gli sceicchi a riunirli e a renderli bolliti. Ma la cosa più evidente ed eccezionale è che si accontentavano. Nel senso che erano grandi fuoriclasse, ma non strafacevano. Avevano dei limiti. Zidane, Rui Costa, Figo, Baggio, Nedved... Ora invece Ronaldo e Messi hanno sfatato questo Tabu e non si pongono limiti. Sono disumani. Ci sono solo loro e le statistiche. Ma personalmente il loro calcio non mi appassiona e non mi piace quanto mi è piaciuto quello dal 1999 al 2008.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se togli Messi dal Barcellona non ridimensioni nulla. E' un giocatore in declino che per quanto possa segnare ormai è finito. Come lo era Ronaldinho a 28 anni e come lo è stato Kakà a 27 nel Real Madrid. A differenza di Ronaldo non sarà così longevo e lo si è già visto. Inoltre ha perso motivazioni. E credo Ronaldo sia stato molto più trascinatore nei Blancos di quanto lo sia mai stato Messi in Blaugrana. Nel Barcellona erano tutti trascinatori, anzi, era il sistema di gioco a trascinare tutti. Nel Real molto spesso ha dovuto fare tutto Ronaldo. Solo dall'arrivo di Ancelotti si è iniziato ad avere un briciolo di gioco originale e corale.
> 
> 
> 
> Beh più che al calcio in generale il mio discorso si riferiva ai talenti in sé. Prima ogni talento, ogni fuoriclasse era originale ed aveva un qualcosa in cui eccelleva, erano sparpagliati in tutte le squadre e non c'erano gli sceicchi a riunirli e a renderli bolliti. Ma la cosa più evidente ed eccezionale è che si accontentavano. Nel senso che erano grandi fuoriclasse, ma non strafacevano. Avevano dei limiti. Zidane, Rui Costa, Figo, Baggio, Nedved... Ora invece Ronaldo e Messi hanno sfatato questo Tabu e non si pongono limiti. Sono disumani. Ci sono solo loro e le statistiche. Ma personalmente il loro calcio non mi appassiona e non mi piace quanto mi è piaciuto quello dal 1999 al 2008.



Messi però non mi pare così finito, di certo non è più il Messi di 2-3 anni fa e non lo sarà mai più ma è un declino molto soft oserei dire..insomma si è sparato 2 triplette in mezza settimana, roba che quando le faceva Sheva lo esaltavamo giustamente..Ci sono stati anni in cui anche lui ha trascinato il Barca, mi vengono alla memoria per dire i gol col real nella semifinale di champions..poi la continuità di rendimento..certo il barca giocava benissimo ma lui era quella miccia che accendeva di colpo tutto..
Anch'io non trovo così affascinate il calcio di Messi e CR7 e sta loro guerra a suon di record disumani..l'unico giocatore che infatti oggi mi appassiona come alcuni vecchi campioni del periodo che dici tu è Ibrahimovic che ha numeri sensazionali ma più realistici..Insomma Ronaldo credo da quando è al Real ha segnato oltre un gol a partita di media..ma ci rendiamo conto?sta li da 5-6 stagioni mica da ieri..
W Ibra e i suoi gol pazzeschi uniti a quel suo saper andare anche sopra le righe a volte...


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (3 Dicembre 2014)

Mi duole dirlo perchè personalmente STRAVEDO per Cristiano Ronaldo, ma Ronaldo il brasiliano era qualcosa di allucinante.


----------



## Z-BO (3 Dicembre 2014)

Io quello brasiliano non l'ho mai visto ma ha fatto grandi cose, sono del 98 e i miti della mia gioventù sono Ronaldo Messi e Ibra, tra l'altro i primi due li odio, il calcio è cambiato quindi è difficile fare un paragone anche perché Ronaldo aveva a che fare con difensori molto più arcigni e cattivi di quelli di oggi


----------



## Snake (3 Dicembre 2014)

vediamo un pò, ho letto troppe cose banali e inesatte per non intervenire.

Ronaldo ha vinto di più ed è stato più decisivo.

Ronaldo il fenomeno ha passato gli anni migliori della carriera giocando con Couto, Ferrer, De La Pena, Guardiola, Figo 23enne, Galante, Fresi, Winter, Cauet, Ze Elias, Moriero, Recoba ecc... 

Alcuni di quelli citati buoni giocatori, ottimi, forse anche grandi ma certamente non dei fenomeni soprattutto nell'Inter, ha rischiato di vincere la serie A quando era il campionato per distacco più competitivo al mondo (le famose 7 sorelle) praticamente da solo, chi ha memoria e ha vissuto quegli anni ricorderà di come giocava l'Inter di Simoni, catenaccio estremo e palla in avanti sperando che Ronaldo trasformasse in oro anche il letame, e in quell'anno e mezzo di letame Ronaldo ne trasformò parecchio. Ronaldo non aveva bisogno di essere messo 7-8 volte davanti alla porta per segnare, Ronaldo ne scartava 3 o 4 e andava in porta, 30 gol di Ronaldo in quegli anni valevano i 50 o 60 che han segnato nelle ultime annate i due alieni.

La curiosità di vedere cosa avrebbe vinto Ronaldo in quegli anni coi Di Maria, Ozil, Bale, Benzema, Sergio Ramos, Casillias, Modric, Kroos, Scholes, Giggs, Rio Ferdinand, Vidic, Tevez, Rooney ecc... magari allenato da un Ferguson o da un Mourinho io me la sarei tolta volentieri, troppo comodo dire che Ronaldo è nato portoghese e gioca in una nazionale non paragonabile a quel Brasile, perchè l'esatto opposto vale a livello di club, per lo meno per il Ronaldo pre infortunio.

Cristiano più longevo del fenomeno.

Anche qui ci sarebbe da discuterne, Ronaldo ha avuto irrimediabilmente condizionata la carriera dalla doppia rottura del tendine rotuleo, nel momento migliore della sua carriera, non una ma due volte, consecutivamente, perdendo praticamente due anni e mezzo, per un giocatore come Ronaldo che sollecitava tantissimo le articolazioni quel doppio infortunio è stato devastante, altri forse avrebbero anche smesso di giocare, lui è tornato, non era più l'ira di Dio di prima ma ciò gli ha comunque permesso di vincere un mondiale trascinando la sua squadra poco tempo dopo il rientro e di segnare valanghe di gol nel disfunzionale Real dei galacticos. Qualcuno crede che Cristiano se si fosse rotto il tendine due volte di fila continuerebbe a segnare 60 gol a stagione? Allora credete anche a babbo natale.

Conclusione, fra 20 anni forse Cristiano sarà ricordato come un giocatore più grande di Ronnie, complice numeri folli e vittorie di squadra, ma calcisticamente Luis Nazario da Lima è stato un giocatore più forte, per me il più forte di tutti. Cristiano è un fenomeno costruito, per me tecnicamente inferiore a tanti all time great nella storia, ma madre natura gli ha donato un fisico con pochi eguali, freak of nature se c'è n'è uno, atleti modello ne sono esistiti tanti nella storia cosa credete, ma devi avere un fisico speciale per staccare a 30 anni oltre un metro da terra correndo in 11 secondi 100 metri, Ronaldo da questo punto di vista è stato molto fortunato.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> .



Concordo al 100% con 2 aggiunte:

Ronaldo ha giocato ad alti livelli dal '94 al 2007, non mi pare sia durato poco, come la vulgata comune crede; 

Inoltre i difensori che affrontava il Fenomeno erano anni luce più forti di quelli odierni.


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2014)

Il fenomeno è stato per picchi di talento uno, forse due gradini sopra al portoghese. Senza dubbio. Poi se si parla di carriera, di professionalità, di continuità, di duro lavoro allora sicuramente Cristiano ha qualcosa in più, ma qui subentra pure il fattore fortuna visto cos'è accaduto alle ginocchia del brasiliano.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> vediamo un pò, ho letto troppe cose banali e inesatte per non intervenire.
> 
> Ronaldo ha vinto di più ed è stato più decisivo.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo. 

Aggiungerei anche che Ronaldo è stato vittima degli eventi, non è un Ronaldinho che è durato 3-4 anni solo per colpa sua.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ronaldo ha avuto irrimediabilmente condizionata la carriera dalla doppia rottura del tendine rotuleo, nel momento migliore della sua carriera, non una ma due volte, consecutivamente, perdendo praticamente due anni e mezzo, per un giocatore come Ronaldo che sollecitava tantissimo le articolazioni quel doppio infortunio è stato devastante, altri forse avrebbero anche smesso di giocare, lui è tornato, non era più l'ira di Dio di prima ma ciò gli ha comunque permesso di vincere un mondiale trascinando la sua squadra poco tempo dopo il rientro e di segnare valanghe di gol nel disfunzionale Real dei galacticos. Qualcuno crede che Cristiano se si fosse rotto il tendine due volte di fila continuerebbe a segnare 60 gol a stagione? Allora credete anche a babbo natale.



In realtà non furono proprio due rotture consecutive perché la prima volta il legamento non si ruppe anche se comunque fu un infortunio grave che lo tenne fuori mezza stagione mi pare..il secondo invece è stato devastante..

Sai cosa penso io?..che in relatà il miglior Ronaldo non l'abbiamo mai visto perché quando si ruppe molti dissero che era all'apice ma per me invece avrebbe potuto divenatre ancora più forte col tempo, e credo che a 27-28 anni sarebbe stato qualcosa di clamoroso..un po' come Van Basten che quando iniziò il calvario che poi lo portò al ritiro stava per raggiungere un livello ancora più alto..
Auguro a CR7 di non vedere la sua carriera incrinata da un infortunio, credo sia brutto quando il corpo non riesce più a mettere in pratica ciò che il cervello concepisce..


----------



## tifosa asRoma (3 Dicembre 2014)

per me Ronaldo,era veramente fenomenale senza nulla togliere a Cristiano che è un grandissimo ma ad oggi nè lui nè Messi hanno dimostrato di poter trascinare alla vittoria squadre meno che eccezionali,sono i solisti di orchestre formate da eccellenti musicisti Ronaldo è stato solista determinante anche in mezzo a bande musicali di paese tipo l'inter in cui giocava,è stato molto sfortunato perchè 2 rotture del tendine rotuleo consecutive avrebbero abbattuto un elefante lui tornò ma non era più quello di prima e nonostante ciò condusse il brasile alla conquista del mondiale 2002, sicuramente Cristiano sarà ricordato maggiormente anche perchè ha giocato ai tempi dei social del marketing del glamour e in più è esteticamente apprezzabile ma per me Ronaldo è su un altro livello.


----------



## Snake (3 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà non furono proprio due rotture consecutive perché la prima volta il legamento non si ruppe anche se comunque fu un infortunio grave che lo tenne fuori mezza stagione mi pare..il secondo invece è stato devastante..
> 
> Sai cosa penso io?..che in relatà il miglior Ronaldo non l'abbiamo mai visto perché quando si ruppe molti dissero che era all'apice ma per me invece avrebbe potuto divenatre ancora più forte col tempo, e credo che a 27-28 anni sarebbe stato qualcosa di clamoroso..un po' come Van Basten che quando iniziò il calvario che poi lo portò al ritiro stava per raggiungere un livello ancora più alto..
> Auguro a CR7 di non vedere la sua carriera incrinata da un infortunio, credo sia brutto quando il corpo non riesce più a mettere in pratica ciò che il cervello concepisce..



Consecutive nel senso che appena tornò si rifece subito male, il primo era meno grave perchè la lesione fu parziale ma stette comunque fuori 6 mesi, nel secondo il ginocchio se lo è distrutto completamente, ora prova ad immaginare un qualsiasi giocatore con quella cilindrata rompersi il tendine due volte nel giro di 6 mesi, non sei più quello di prima mai nella vita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Consecutive nel senso che appena tornò si rifece subito male, il primo era meno grave perchè la lesione fu parziale ma stette comunque fuori 6 mesi, nel secondo il ginocchio se lo è distrutto completamente, ora prova ad immaginare un qualsiasi giocatore con quella cilindrata rompersi il tendine due volte nel giro di 6 mesi, non sei più quello di prima mai nella vita.



vero


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il discorso sulla nazionale non regge perché Ronaldo non ha trascinate proprio nessuno alla vittoria del mondiale. È stato il miglior giocatore, senza dubbio, è stato l'emblema, la punta di diamante, senza dubbio ma non ha trascinato lui la nazionale alla vittoria.
> Ti ricordo che alle sue spalle giocavano gente come Ronaldinho e Rivaldo, sulle fasce c'erano Cafu e Roberto Carlos, parliamo di leggende della storia del calcio, nemmeno campioni, vere e proprie leggende.



Se proprio vogliamo essere pignoli non c'è stato nessun giocatore nella storia del Calcio che ha trascinato da solo la sua squadra al titolo Mondiale..forse solo Maradona.
Ma Ronaldo, Zidane, Garrincha, Pelè, Charlton, Meazza sono stati i giocatori simbolo di quel Mondiale vinto e quindi vengono considerati dei trascinatori, anche se erano circondati da Campionissimi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> vediamo un pò, ho letto troppe cose banali e inesatte per non intervenire.
> 
> Ronaldo ha vinto di più ed è stato più decisivo.
> 
> ...



Per la prima volta nella tua vita hai scritto un post perfetto

La penso come te:
Ronaldo più Forte, ma Cristiano più Grande.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2014)

Ronaldo e Messi sono i due più forti della storia, per quanto i nostalgici si aggrappino ai ricordi.


Manco ho specificato quale Ronaldo, ovviamente il portoghese.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Dicembre 2014)

Io ho capito che Ronaldo se non si fosse rotto sarebbe stato il migliore... ma la storia, cioé i fatti, dicono che Ronaldo è stato il migliore per quanti anni? Sarà stata una macchina, un trascinatore..sarà stato un talento naturale, ma ragassi...a quel punto io ci paragono Ronaldinho che per me è stato il calcio a livello puramente di essenza pura di che cosa è il calcio.
Cristiano secondo me è completamente non paragonabile a nessun altro giocatore, forse solo Ibra può essere paragonato a lui. Forse.


----------



## Hammer (3 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> vediamo un pò, ho letto troppe cose banali e inesatte per non intervenire.
> 
> Ronaldo ha vinto di più ed è stato più decisivo.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Ronaldo il fenomeno è stato qualcosa di allucinante. Nel periodo 96-98 inarrivabile. Faceva le cose che fa Messi al doppio della velocità. Disarmante. CR7 ha sicuramente avuto più continuità (senza dubbio) ma vive un calcio inferiore e non di poco rispetto al periodo in cui Ronnie sforniva magie.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me possono esserci anche maradona e pelé ma se te fai 8 gol tra cui quello che dà la finale e la doppietta che decide il mondiale l'hai trascinata tu la squadra..e non dimentichiamoci che era da poco rientrato dall'ennesimo infortunio..
> Il tuo discorso allora varrebbe anche per CR7 e Messi..cosa trasinano se giocano in due formazioni supersoniche piene di altri fuoriclasse?!..ma se togli loro sia Barca che Real si ridimensionano di molto..
> Ripeto, CR7 più concreto, più forte se volete, Ronaldo più dotato


Non sto sminuendo quello che ha fatto il brasiliano, nel mondiale del 2002 èè stato un assoluto protagonista ma trascinare per me significa far vincere una squadra che non lo merita e quel Brasile lo meritava eccome.
Ronaldo e Messi hanno raggiunto numeri per i quali ci devi mettere per forza del tuo, a prescindere da dove giochi, forse pure Matri segna nel Real Madrid e nel Barcellona ma sicuramente non 60 goal all'anno.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> vediamo un pò, ho letto troppe cose banali e inesatte per non intervenire.
> 
> Ronaldo ha vinto di più ed è stato più decisivo.
> 
> ...



Non potevi descrivere meglio quel che penso del Fenomeno. Il Ronnie del triennio 96-98 non ha eguali nel mondo calcistico (compresi Pele, Maradona e Messi). Il gol fatto alla Spartak Mosca, nella Uefa '98, è qualcosa che va contro la fisica. Era una squadra. Un'ira di Dio inarrivabile. Tecnicamente 10 volte superiore al portoghese. C'è poco da discutere.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> vediamo un pò, ho letto troppe cose banali e inesatte per non intervenire.
> 
> Ronaldo ha vinto di più ed è stato più decisivo.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente perfetto, nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Mi permetto di dire con assoluta tranquillità che Ronaldo di Barcellona e del primo anno all'Inter sia stato il giocatore più forte che abbia mai visto scendere in campo. Quel Ronaldo non faceva la differenza, ma ERA LA DIFFERENZA come disse giustamente Simoni. Era un giocatore che da solo ti cambiava il volto di una squadra. L'Inter di quegli anni era una squadra mediocre, che buttava la palla in avanti sperando che Ronaldo inventasse qualcosa. Purtroppo quel giocatore si è visto per poco tempo, perché frenato dagli infortuni che ne hanno condizionato pesantemente la carriera. La tecnica abbinata alla velocità hanno reso il Fenomeno un giocatore eccezionale e non lo dico per enfatizzare il passato ma perché è stato assolutamente così. Un giocatore disumano, che metteva in crisi persino le difese rocciose della Serie A, quando persino nelle squadre di metà classifica militavano campioni che oggi solo ci sognamo in serie A. Il paragone non sussiste in valori assoluti. Il fenomeno batte CR7 tutta la vita. Sulla carriera CR7 si sta dimostrando un atleta eccezionale e un professionista esemplare, ma c'è da dire che sta giocando in squadroni stellari. Quando l'asticella del valore dei compagni si abbassa (vedi in nazionale) non dico che diventa un giocatore normale, ma non è in grado di fare la differenza come il brasiliano.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Dicembre 2014)

non saprei.. hanno vissuto tutti e due "epoche diverse" Ronaldo (il brasiliano) é stato anche condizionato da infortuni, cristiano un po meno.. Diciamo che Cristiano é piu bravo perché é durato piu tempo..Ma il vero fenomeno é il brasiliano....


----------



## 666psycho (3 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> vediamo un pò, ho letto troppe cose banali e inesatte per non intervenire.
> 
> Ronaldo ha vinto di più ed è stato più decisivo.
> 
> ...



quoto


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2014)

é incredibile il numero di portieri che ha fatto sedere...


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## ringhiodell'anima (4 Dicembre 2014)

Cristiano. no doubts.


----------



## juventino (4 Dicembre 2014)

Ronaldo è Ronaldo.
Cristiano Ronaldo è Cristiano Ronaldo.
Sono due cose diverse.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Fare un nome è difficile, se non impossibile. Banalizzando, direi Cristiano per il fatto di aver mantenuto livelli extraterrestri per 10 anni, specificando che il Ronaldo del biennio '96-'98 resta inarrivabile praticamente per chiunque.
Molto spesso chi preferisce il portoghese argomenta la sua tesi facendosi forte di due dati di fatto: la presunta difficoltà del calcio moderno e i numeri imbattibili (se non da Messi) che il Ronaldo impomatato può vantare.
Per quanto riguarda il primo aspetto, è sicuramente vero che se prendessimo il Cristiano Ronaldo di oggi e lo teletrasportassimo nel calcio di 15-20 anni fa andrebbe a velocità doppia rispetto agli altri, ma è anche questione di metodi di allenamento, senza contare che il giocatore che più di tutti ha contribuito ad aumentare la velocità nel calcio in epoca moderna è stato proprio il Ronaldo brasiliano. Sempre lui ha sdoganato un certo modo di giocare, fatto di tecnica, esplosività e tutta una serie di trick, che avrebbe poi influenzato parecchi campioni a venire (Ronaldino su tutti, ma anche il primo Cristiano).
Inoltre, e qui mi allaccio al secondo punto, è vero che oggi i ritmi di gioco rendono più difficile stare al passo, ma è anche vero che certi difensori di una volta non ci sono più. Il Fenomeno affrontava ogni domenica gente del calibro di Nesta, Maldini, Thuram, Cannavaro, Desailly e Montero e Stam. Cristiano al massimo in Liga può trovarsi davanti Piquè...Non è lo stesso banco di prova. Chiediamo a Messi se affrontare Nesta 36enne e con la schiena a pezzi è come affrontare un difensore dell'Almeria.
Nelle grandi occasioni poi prenderei il Fenomeno tutta la vita, ma anche quello dei tempi del Real. Cristiano nei momenti decisivi ha spesso deluso (Rigori sbagliati in semifinale e finale 2008 e in semifinale 2012, fantasma nelle semifinali contro Borussia e Barca, fantasma ai mondiali, nelle partite decisive degli europei e nella finale dell'anno scorso contro l'Atletico). Il brasiliano si è spesso esaltato, vedasi il mondiale 2002.
Il discorso sui compagni di squadra poi è già stato fatto, e non è da poco, visto che il Cristiano con il Portogallo e quello con il Real non sono la stessa cosa.
In definitiva, sicuramente Cristiano Ronaldo sta avendo una carriera migliore, ma il Ronaldo dei tempi migliori resta il giocatore più forte che abbia mai visto giocare, e di certo in una partita secca prenderei lui.


----------



## Giuseppe milan (4 Dicembre 2014)

se ragioniamo in termini di numeri ATTUALMENTE sono pari. per il semplice fatto che lo dice la stessa wikipedia.
Cristiano Ronaldo presenze totali *589 *gol totali *401*
Ronaldo presenze totali *518 *gol totali *352*

però, se io fossi un Direttore sportivo di una squadra e mi facessero la domanda, chi prenderesti tra Cristiano Ronaldo e Ronaldo, io risponderei sempre Cristiano Ronaldo, perchè Cristiano Ronaldo ti garantisce 10 anni a grandi livello, Ronaldo invece te ne garantisce al massimo la metà e sono già stato largo.


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Per me il brasiliano, peccato per gli infortuni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> é incredibile il numero di portieri che ha fatto sedere...



Per me il gol che fece in finale di coppa uefa è stato la quinta essenza del calcio..di una bellezza ineguagliabile, solo lui si muoveva in quel modo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> vediamo un pò, ho letto troppe cose banali e inesatte per non intervenire.
> 
> Ronaldo ha vinto di più ed è stato più decisivo.
> 
> ...



Aspetta, ma tu qui mi stai elencando cos'ha fatto il Fenomeno, tuttavia qui nessuno mette in dubbio le sue qualità, non c'è bisogno di dimostrare che sia stato un grande calciatore, Ronaldo è tra i migliori di tutti i tempi, senza ombra di dubbio, proprio per quello che hai scritto. In quello che hai scritto però non vedo la dimostrazione inequivocabile della sua superiorità a Cristiano, ecco tutto.



Snake ha scritto:


> Cristiano più longevo del fenomeno.
> 
> Anche qui ci sarebbe da discuterne, Ronaldo ha avuto irrimediabilmente condizionata la carriera dalla doppia rottura del tendine rotuleo, nel momento migliore della sua carriera, non una ma due volte, consecutivamente, perdendo praticamente due anni e mezzo, per un giocatore come Ronaldo che sollecitava tantissimo le articolazioni quel doppio infortunio è stato devastante, altri forse avrebbero anche smesso di giocare, lui è tornato, non era più l'ira di Dio di prima ma ciò gli ha comunque permesso di vincere un mondiale trascinando la sua squadra poco tempo dopo il rientro e di segnare valanghe di gol nel disfunzionale Real dei galacticos. Qualcuno crede che Cristiano se si fosse rotto il tendine due volte di fila continuerebbe a segnare 60 gol a stagione? Allora credete anche a babbo natale.
> 
> Conclusione, fra 20 anni forse Cristiano sarà ricordato come un giocatore più grande di Ronnie, complice numeri folli e vittorie di squadra, ma calcisticamente Luis Nazario da Lima è stato un giocatore più forte, per me il più forte di tutti. Cristiano è un fenomeno costruito, per me tecnicamente inferiore a tanti all time great nella storia, ma madre natura gli ha donato un fisico con pochi eguali, freak of nature se c'è n'è uno, atleti modello ne sono esistiti tanti nella storia cosa credete, ma devi avere un fisico speciale per staccare a 30 anni oltre un metro da terra correndo in 11 secondi 100 metri, Ronaldo da questo punto di vista è stato molto fortunato.


Sembra quasi che i due infortuni siano un vanto, un punto in più per il brasiliano... sai perché si elogia la longevità di Cristiano? Non perché il brasiliano non sia stato al top per gli stessi anni, l'hai detto, ha subito due gravissimi infortuni che ad un calciatore normale avrebbero spezzato la carriera. Tu però sembri dare per scontato che Ronaldo sarebbe stato longevo quanto Cristiano se non si fosse infortunato, sicuramente lo sarebbe stato di più ma la garanzia che lo sarebbe stato come Cristiano non ce l'hai, perché? Perché a livello professionistico nessuno ha avuto la longevità del portoghese, nessun grande calciatore per quanto integro potesse essere fisicamente ha tenuto i livelli di Cristiano, nessuno è stato ininterrottamente degno del pallone d'oro come lui, per dieci anni.
Ecco che s'intende per longevità, non è un banale paragone di statistiche.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sembra quasi che i due infortuni siano un vanto, un punto in più per il brasiliano... sai perché si elogia la longevità di Cristiano? Non perché il brasiliano non sia stato al top per gli stessi anni, l'hai detto, ha subito due gravissimi infortuni che ad un calciatore normale avrebbero spezzato la carriera. Tu però sembri dare per scontato che Ronaldo sarebbe stato longevo quanto Cristiano se non si fosse infortunato, sicuramente lo sarebbe stato di più ma la garanzia che lo sarebbe stato come Cristiano non ce l'hai, perché? Perché a livello professionistico nessuno ha avuto la longevità del portoghese, nessun grande calciatore per quanto integro potesse essere fisicamente ha tenuto i livelli di Cristiano, nessuno è stato ininterrottamente degno del pallone d'oro come lui, per dieci anni.
> Ecco che s'intende per longevità, non è un banale paragone di statistiche.



Però non puoi nemmeno sapere se Ronaldo Cristiano avrebbe la forze di volontà di rimettersi in piedi tutte le volte come ha fatto il Fenomeno..Recuperare così da infortuni che ti spezzano la carriera, la crisi epilettica, il problema alla tiroide che lo fece diventare un salame, ha perfino dovuto giocare col pannolone per via dei farmaci che doveva assumere..
Sono due carriere diverse dai..auguro a CR7 di non avere mai nessun problema fisico così potrà avere la carriera che merita..se continua così può arrivare a 5 palloni d'oro..però non avrà mai il carisma che aveva il fenomeno, la sua allegria e la sua presa sulla gente..


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Dicembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> é incredibile il numero di portieri che ha fatto sedere...


spettacolo


----------



## Jaqen (4 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però non puoi nemmeno sapere se Ronaldo Cristiano avrebbe la forze di volontà di rimettersi in piedi tutte le volte come ha fatto il Fenomeno..Recuperare così da infortuni che ti spezzano la carriera, la crisi epilettica, il problema alla tiroide che lo fece diventare un salame, ha perfino dovuto giocare col pannolone per via dei farmaci che doveva assumere..
> Sono due carriere diverse dai..auguro a CR7 di non avere mai nessun problema fisico così potrà avere la carriera che merita..se continua così può arrivare a 5 palloni d'oro..però non avrà mai il carisma che aveva il fenomeno, la sua allegria e la sua presa sulla gente..


Il destino ha fatto sì che Ronaldo non possa essere paragonato a Cristiano. Kakà è stato per qualche anno il migliore, era imprendibile per tutti. Ma non lo paragoniamo a Ronaldo. Se parliamo di talento e di classe per me Ronaldo è inferiore a Ronaldinho ad esempio. Ma Dinho non lo paragonerò mai a Cristiano, perché Dinho è stato un fenomeno per tre anni, Cristiano è il migliore da almeno sette anni.

Se volete parlare di talento, di dote, capisco anche se non condivido il vostro punto di vista, se vogliamo parlare di giocatore di calcio per me non ci sono dubbi riguardo a scegliere Cristiano.

Anche Ezio Vendrame era un giocatore geniale...


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2014)

Meglio il Ronaldo brasiliano, senza dubbio. Era un calcio diverso. Più rognoso, più difficile.

Cristiano è uno stra top, chi lo mette in dubbio? Ma il calcio di oggi è davvero ai minimi termini. I grandi giocatori si contano sulle dita di una mano. Tante partite finiscono con risultati ultra tennistici. 

Tra i due, prendo sempre il Fenomeno. Lui sì che era davvero immarcabile.

Ronaldinho, per quanto mi riguarda, non è nemmeno tra i primi 500 della storia. Un grandissimo fenomeno di Marketing. Probabilmente, il primo vero giocatore prodotto (commerciale) della storia del calcio. Sul campo, ha fatto ottime cose per un paio d'anni.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Dicembre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Fare un nome è difficile, se non impossibile. Banalizzando, direi Cristiano per il fatto di aver mantenuto livelli extraterrestri per 10 anni, specificando che il Ronaldo del biennio '96-'98 resta inarrivabile praticamente per chiunque.
> Molto spesso chi preferisce il portoghese argomenta la sua tesi facendosi forte di due dati di fatto: la presunta difficoltà del calcio moderno e i numeri imbattibili (se non da Messi) che il Ronaldo impomatato può vantare.
> Per quanto riguarda il primo aspetto, è sicuramente vero che se prendessimo il Cristiano Ronaldo di oggi e lo teletrasportassimo nel calcio di 15-20 anni fa andrebbe a velocità doppia rispetto agli altri, ma è anche questione di metodi di allenamento, senza contare che il giocatore che più di tutti ha contribuito ad aumentare la velocità nel calcio in epoca moderna è stato proprio il Ronaldo brasiliano. Sempre lui ha sdoganato un certo modo di giocare, fatto di tecnica, esplosività e tutta una serie di trick, che avrebbe poi influenzato parecchi campioni a venire (Ronaldino su tutti, ma anche il primo Cristiano).
> Inoltre, e qui mi allaccio al secondo punto, è vero che oggi i ritmi di gioco rendono più difficile stare al passo, ma è anche vero che certi difensori di una volta non ci sono più. Il Fenomeno affrontava ogni domenica gente del calibro di Nesta, Maldini, Thuram, Cannavaro, Desailly e Montero e Stam. Cristiano al massimo in Liga può trovarsi davanti Piquè...Non è lo stesso banco di prova. Chiediamo a Messi se affrontare Nesta 36enne e con la schiena a pezzi è come affrontare un difensore dell'Almeria.
> ...



Mi autoquoto per inserire un paio di video che testimoniano ciò che ho detto in merito al Fenomeno e ai difensori dell'epoca. Guardatelo di fronte a un certo Maldini. Quello che fa a 0:35 tra il Capitano e Desailly è roba da fantascienza.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Per chi avesse voglia di dargli un'occhiata, c'è anche questo video, più completo. 




In definitiva, Cristiano Ronaldo è un cyborg, un giocatore quasi perfetto, Ronaldo era Il Talento, Il Calcio. Per quanto riguarda Ronaldinho, è stato sicuramente un grandissimo talento, una gioia per gli occhi, ha fatto un paio di anni a livelli stratosferici, ma, a mio avviso, è stato inferiore ad entrambi.


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Dicembre 2014)

meglio Ronaldo il fenomeno,a momenti vince un campionato con Galante-Fresi e Ciccio Colonnese,non so se mi spiego


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mi autoquoto per inserire un paio di video che testimoniano ciò che ho detto in merito al Fenomeno e ai difensori dell'epoca. Guardatelo di fronte a un certo Maldini. Quello che fa a 0:35 tra il Capitano e Desailly è roba da fantascienza.



Ronaldo è arrivato in Italia ai tempi in cui qui giocavano TUTTI i migliori e a 22 anni metteva a sedere regolarmente gente del calibro di Maldini, Thuram, Nesta, Cannavro..alla stessa età cristiano in champions è stato annullato da Oddo..
Ora io trovo CR7 fortissimo ma se è vero che Ronaldo ha chiuso prima (per i noti infortuni) e anche vero che è stato molto più precoce..a 19-20 anni Ronaldo era senza dubbio il nr 1 al mondo, credo solo Pelé sia stato tanto precoce ma in un'altra era..


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Dicembre 2014)

E' molto difficile fare una scelta.
Il talento puro, cristallino, la classe di un attaccante che ha spesso irriso alcuni tra i migliori difensori della storia del calcio da una parte, dall'altra il giocatore che per numeri assieme a Messi sta riscrivendo la storia del calcio, altrettanta classe, perfezione, cattiveria agonistica, fisico, incredibile lucidità sotto porta.
Il calcio è anche emozione e visto che Ronaldo il Fenomeno è stato l'unico giocatore che è riuscito a farmi quasi applaudire un gol subito in un derby. Quando si infortunò in Coppa Italia con la Lazio vederlo a terra in lacrime quasi mi fece piangere. E' stato in assoluto uno dei miei giocatori preferiti, a prescindere dalla maglia indossata. Il mio voto va al brasiliano, ma di pochissimo.
Per i giocatori più forti in assoluto attualmente risulta più facile segnare tante reti in un calcio molto più squilibrato rispetto al passato. Non ho nulla contro Messi e CR7, che sono 2 alieni, ma sono 2 giocatori che non riescono minimamente ad emozionarmi. Se fossero al Milan direi esattamente la stessa cosa: ovviamente sarei contentissimo se segnassero a raffica, ma lo stesso Ibrahimovic, glorificato e considerato un Dio dal 99% dei milanisti, qualche gol a parte, non mi ha emozionato come tanti altri giocatori del passato.
Le goleade, per fare un esempio, ormai in Champions non sono più storiche ma all'ordine del giorno, quindi dopo qualche anno direi che perdono quasi anche di significato. A me questo calcio moderno totalmente squilibrato non piace per niente. Ci sono state tante squadre che hanno dominato in passato, ci siamo stati anche noi, ma non vincevamo sempre 4-0 o 5-0, lo stesso non lo facevano nemmeno i grandi Ajax e Liverpool, ecc... Vedere una partita che finisce 7-0 per me è di una noia tombale.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo è arrivato in Italia ai tempi in cui qui giocavano TUTTI i migliori e a 22 anni metteva a sedere regolarmente gente del calibro di Maldini, Thuram, Nesta, Cannavro..alla stessa età cristiano in champions è stato annullato da Oddo..
> Ora io trovo CR7 fortissimo ma se è vero che Ronaldo ha chiuso prima (per i noti infortuni) e anche vero che è stato molto più precoce..a 19-20 anni Ronaldo era senza dubbio il nr 1 al mondo, credo solo Pelé sia stato tanto precoce ma in un'altra era..



Quel discorso è uno dei fattori principali che mi fa propendere per il Fenomeno. Forse è una cosa che possono capire solo coloro che l'hanno vissuto, forse in parte dipende anche dal fatto che ero un ragazzino e vivevo il calcio in un altro modo, però la sensazione, i brividi e l'eccitazione che provavo quando prendeva palla il Fenomeno non l'ho più provata. Eppure Messi e Cristiano li ho visti giocare un migliaio di volte e li ho visti anche diverse volte contro il Milan.
Poi capisco anche molte delle ragioni per cui uno potrebbe preferire il portoghese. E' un confronto difficile, e probabilmente è inutile scegliere un vincitore, però, dato che oggi il ricordo può non essere fresco o, nei più giovani, può non esserci per niente, è bene provare a far capire almeno in parte cosa fosse il Fenomeno.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Meglio il Ronaldo brasiliano, senza dubbio. Era un calcio diverso. Più rognoso, più difficile.
> 
> Cristiano è uno stra top, chi lo mette in dubbio? Ma il calcio di oggi è davvero ai minimi termini. I grandi giocatori si contano sulle dita di una mano. Tante partite finiscono con risultati ultra tennistici.
> 
> ...


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Meglio il Ronaldo brasiliano, senza dubbio. Era un calcio diverso. Più rognoso, più difficile.
> 
> Cristiano è uno stra top, chi lo mette in dubbio? Ma il calcio di oggi è davvero ai minimi termini. I grandi giocatori si contano sulle dita di una mano. Tante partite finiscono con risultati ultra tennistici.
> 
> ...



fino a 2-3 anni fa il mio pensiero era lo stesso del tuo, adesso dico che si equivalgono, anche se credo che il brasiliano fosse superiore..su ronaldinho invece non mi trovi d'accordo, è durato poco è vero, solo il periodo di barcellona praticamente, ma faceva quello che voleva col pallone, ha fatto robe mai viste, commerciale sicuramente ma per quello che faceva in campo, per le giocate sul terreno di gioco, non era commerciale come balotelli che è più famoso per quello che fa fuori dal campo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però non puoi nemmeno sapere se Ronaldo Cristiano avrebbe la forze di volontà di rimettersi in piedi tutte le volte come ha fatto il Fenomeno..Recuperare così da infortuni che ti spezzano la carriera, la crisi epilettica, il problema alla tiroide che lo fece diventare un salame, ha perfino dovuto giocare col pannolone per via dei farmaci che doveva assumere..
> Sono due carriere diverse dai..auguro a CR7 di non avere mai nessun problema fisico così potrà avere la carriera che merita..se continua così può arrivare a 5 palloni d'oro..però non avrà mai il carisma che aveva il fenomeno, la sua allegria e la sua presa sulla gente..


Non posso sapere se avrebbe avuto la forza di rimettersi in piedi, certo ma se la mettiamo sul carattere, Cristiano non è secondo a nessuno. Veramente nessuno. Se è diventato quel che è diventato è solo e soltanto grazie a lui perché da un punto di vista tecnico ce ne sono stati tanti nella storia del calcio come lui ma è proprio l'*atleta*, la completezza, la professionalità ad essere la cifra distintiva di Cristiano. Quindi no, per carattere, carisma, personalità, non è veramente secondo a nessuno.
A me quello che fa strano è la grandissima sicurezza e quasi saccenza(non mi riferisco a te)con la quale si dice il brasiliano essere nettamente superiore al portoghese, sarebbe cosa buona e giusta indicare i parametri soggettivi che spingono a preferire l'uno all'altro ma chi ne mastica di calcio non può mettere uno sopra all'altro in maniera netta.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non posso sapere se avrebbe avuto la forza di rimettersi in piedi, certo ma se la mettiamo sul carattere, Cristiano non è secondo a nessuno. Veramente nessuno. Se è diventato quel che è diventato è solo e soltanto grazie a lui perché da un punto di vista tecnico ce ne sono stati tanti nella storia del calcio come lui ma è proprio l'*atleta*, la completezza, la professionalità ad essere la cifra distintiva di Cristiano. Quindi no, per carattere, carisma, personalità, non è veramente secondo a nessuno.
> A me quello che fa strano è la grandissima sicurezza e quasi saccenza(non mi riferisco a te)con la quale si dice il brasiliano essere nettamente superiore al portoghese, *sarebbe cosa buona e giusta indicare i parametri soggettivi che spingono a preferire l'uno all'altro ma chi ne mastica di calcio non può mettere uno sopra all'altro in maniera netta.*



Su questo concordo pienamente.
Infatti la mia scelta è stata basata puramente sulle emozioni che avevo vedendo il brasiliano e che non ho vedendo giocare il portoghese.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non posso sapere se avrebbe avuto la forza di rimettersi in piedi, certo ma se la mettiamo sul carattere, Cristiano non è secondo a nessuno. Veramente nessuno. Se è diventato quel che è diventato è solo e soltanto grazie a lui perché da un punto di vista tecnico ce ne sono stati tanti nella storia del calcio come lui ma è proprio l'*atleta*, la completezza, la professionalità ad essere la cifra distintiva di Cristiano. Quindi no, per carattere, carisma, personalità, non è veramente secondo a nessuno.
> A me quello che fa strano è la grandissima sicurezza e quasi saccenza(non mi riferisco a te)con la quale si dice il brasiliano essere nettamente superiore al portoghese, sarebbe cosa buona e giusta indicare i parametri soggettivi che spingono a preferire l'uno all'altro ma chi ne mastica di calcio non può mettere uno sopra all'altro in maniera netta.



Sinceramente credo molto sia dovuto al fatto che Ronaldo il fenomeno ha "stupito" di più..cioé ora io non so tu quanti anni hai e se hai vissuto gli anni d'oro di ronnie ma quello che posso dire è che arrivò sul mondo del calcio come un ciclone, cambiò il modo di giocare, alzò l'asticella di tantissimo..
CR7 ha avuto un processo di maturazione continuo, all'inizio non era parso così forte...si, era veloce, tecnico, faceva il "figo" in campo..ma sotto sotto era un ala che giocava più per sé che per la squadra..poi dal 2007 è esploso in modo mostruoso, ha trovato la sua collocazione tattica ed è maturato sotto il profilo professionale diventando una macchina perfetta..
Ronaldo invece è arrivato e a 18 anni era già il fenomeno, ma no tipo Neymar, lui era davvero una roba dell'altro mondo e faceva tutto con una naturalezza che imbarazzava..cioé dal nulla il calcio ha scoperto questo che si beveva le difese come birilli..è venuto in italia giovanissimo e tutti pensavano che avrebbe fallito invece fu allucinante la sua prima stagione che non fece capocannoniere solo per l'anno di grazia di Bierhoff..ed era una serie a di livello altissimo..
Insomma, per chi l'ha vissuto, anche da rivale, fu qualcosa di straordinario..nessuno straniero aveva mai avuto un impatto simile in italia fin da subito..
Per farti capire, io ero milanista e avevo la maglia del brasile di Ronaldo..lo dico senza vergogna perché era un giocatore universale..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente credo molto sia dovuto al fatto che Ronaldo il fenomeno ha "stupito" di più..cioé ora io non so tu quanti anni hai e se hai vissuto gli anni d'oro di ronnie ma quello che posso dire è che arrivò sul mondo del calcio come un ciclone, cambiò il modo di giocare, alzò l'asticella di tantissimo..
> CR7 ha avuto un processo di maturazione continuo, all'inizio non era parso così forte...si, era veloce, tecnico, faceva il "figo" in campo..ma sotto sotto era un ala che giocava più per sé che per la squadra..poi dal 2007 è esploso in modo mostruoso, ha trovato la sua collocazione tattica ed è maturato sotto il profilo professionale diventando una macchina perfetta..
> Ronaldo invece è arrivato e a 18 anni era già il fenomeno, ma no tipo Neymar, lui era davvero una roba dell'altro mondo e faceva tutto con una naturalezza che imbarazzava..cioé dal nulla il calcio ha scoperto questo che si beveva le difese come birilli..è venuto in italia giovanissimo e tutti pensavano che avrebbe fallito invece fu allucinante la sua prima stagione che non fece capocannoniere solo per l'anno di grazia di Bierhoff..ed era una serie a di livello altissimo..
> Insomma, per chi l'ha vissuto, anche da rivale, fu qualcosa di straordinario..nessuno straniero aveva mai avuto un impatto simile in italia fin da subito..
> Per farti capire, io ero milanista e avevo la maglia del brasile di Ronaldo..lo dico senza vergogna perché era un giocatore universale..


Conosco molto bene la genesi di Ronaldo, non ti preoccupare, non sto qui a dire che non fosse un granché, lui resta inequivocabilmente uno dei migliori attaccanti di tutti i tempi, stop.
Hai ragione, lui fu un fulmine a ciel sereno, una bomba, invece Cristiano si è costruito col tempo ed è anche vero che agli inizi, il Ronaldo dello Sporting, non sembrava di avere più qualità di un Quaresma qualsiasi.
Tra di loro le differenze sono grandi, anche per come sono arrivati ad alti livelli, anzi, ti dirò, forse per qualità pura Ronaldo è superiore a Cristiano, per tecnica pura, per estro ma io ad esempio ammiro immensamente proprio quella capacità di sapersi costruire di Cristiano.
Quale professionista ha avuto una trasformazione a cavallo del 2006-2007 come Cristiano? Credo nessuno, per professionalità, per atletismo, per dedizione, per potenzialità fisiche secondo me Cristiano è quanto si più grande di sia mai visto. Ecco perché non ho paura di paragonarlo al brasiliano, il mio discorso non si riferisce alla tecnica pura, se è per questo dal mio punto di vista Messi gli è anche superiore ma è proprio tutto il resto.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Dicembre 2014)

Io preferisco Cristiano Ronaldo, visti entrambi e lo reputo più professionista e più decisivo.


----------



## davoreb (4 Dicembre 2014)

Il brasiliano era un'altra cosa


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2014)

Ronaldo il Fenomeno, per chi non ha avuto il piacere di vederlo o non lo ricorda bene, andava esattamente al doppio della velocità degli altri. E gli altri, erano quasi tutti i difensori più forti della storia del calcio. Roba che al giorno d'oggi, per fare un paragone, Messi e Cristiano si trovano davanti birilli. 

Ronaldo sano, se giocasse oggi, non scenderebbe sotto i 90/100 gol stagionali.

Guardate questo video. Fa impressione. In particolare, il gol dal minuto 5:24. Sembra velocizzato, accelerato, da chi ha lo ha montato. Ma è tutta roba sua. Un alieno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ronaldo il Fenomeno, per chi non ha avuto il piacere di vederlo o non lo ricorda bene, andava esattamente al doppio della velocità degli altri. E gli altri, erano quasi tutti i difensori più forti della storia del calcio. Roba che al giorno d'oggi, per fare un paragone, Messi e Cristiano si trovano davanti birilli.
> 
> Ronaldo sano, se giocasse oggi, non scenderebbe sotto i 90/100 gol stagionali.
> 
> Guardate questo video. Fa impressione. In particolare, il gol dal minuto 5:24. Sembra velocizzato, accelerato, da chi ha lo ha montato. Ma è tutta roba sua. Un alieno.



mamma che giocatore, dai ragazzi basta capire un minimo di calcio per accorgersi che era superiore dai, cristiano è un grandissimo ma quello era un altro livello, cioè questo abbinava la tecnica a una velocità impressionante..


----------



## runner (5 Dicembre 2014)

allora il paragone viene da fare solo per il nome mi auguro, perchè Ronnie è stato superbo come calciatore, Cr Ronaldo ha dei colpi unici, ma in campo e come giocatore Ronaldo ha fatto delle cose incredibili!!


----------



## tequilad (5 Dicembre 2014)

Cercherò di fare una analisi il più obiettiva possibile. 

Partiamo da Cristiano Ronaldo, giocatore grandioso, fisicamente perfetto, veloce, tecnico, intelligente, con carattere, senza particolari problematiche comportamentali. Ha da sempre dimostrato di essere un grande, ha fatto vincere ed ha vinto praticamente tutto con le sue squadre. Fin qui tutto bene.

Ma poi lo si paragona a Luiz Nazario da Lima Ronaldo. E qui nascono i problemi. Non commento nemmeno il paragone a favore di Ronaldinho perché è semplicemente blasfemia. Ronaldinho ha giocato 3 stagioni in carriera. Ronaldo da diciassettenne ha lasciato il Brasile, è andato in Olanda ed è stato spettacolare, è andato a Barcellona (non nel Barça attuale) ed è stato devastante. Io ricordo le partite su TMC, ricordo l'alone di magia che circondava il fenomeno. Ricordo l'assoluta certezza di essere di fronte a uno di quei giocatori che passano una volta. All'Inter, in una squadra ai limiti del tragicomico, con un allenatore da Serie B, con dei compagni di squadra ai limiti della decenza (esclusi un paio di campioni) trascinò i neroazzurri fino ad uno scudetto praticamente vinto. Vinse la Coppa Uefa, dominò le scene, ridicolizzò chiunque volesse porsi di fronte a lui. Andate a rivedervi le partite della stagione 97/98, dai non è paragonabile a nessuno quel giocatore. Qui si parla di uno dei primi 5 di sempre. Poi gli infortuni, i vizi, il resto...ma stiamo parlando di una semi-divinità. Di uno in grado di dominare negli anni '90 e primi '00. 

Per quanto io adori CR7 e lo consideri attualmente il più forte per distacco, mi duole ricordarvi che Ronaldo fu un messia, un campione inarrivabile, un genio assoluto. Come paragonare MJ e Kobe. Gli somiglia, sì, ma quello è Michael Jordan!


----------



## mandraghe (5 Dicembre 2014)

Solo chi ha vissuto l'epoca del Fenomeno sa com'era molto più equilibrato il calcio allora


solo chi ha vissuto l'epoca del Fenomeno sa quanti giocatori forti c'erano allora, del tipo che c'erano almeno 15/20 giocatori che potevano ambire al pallone d'oro; non i 4/5 attuali


solo chi ha vissuto l'epoca del Fenomeno sa quanto erano forti i difensori allora, per citarne solo alcuni: Ferrara, Nesta, Cannavaro, Stam, Maldini, Hierro, Costacurta, i De Boer e mi fermo qua...per dire: uno come Paolo ***** (niente di che in quegli anni) oggi sarebbe titolarissimo in moltissime squadre...


CR7 è grande e resterà nella storia del calcio, però io ricordo che nelle 4 sfide che avemmo nel 2005 e nel 2007, non vide palla...sarà poi un caso che sia esploso solo dopo che tutta quella gente si è ritirata o era in fase calante?


Il brasiliano, come impatto tecnico e talento è ai livelli di Pelè, Maradona e Cruijff, il portoghese è ai livelli di Sheva, Gullit, Mattheus ecc. giocatori eccezionali, ma che sono un gradino sotto.


E' come confrontare Merckx e Coppi: il Belga ha vinto molto, anche di più, però Coppi E' il CICLISMO, è un'altra cosa. 


Oppure, come è stato scritto sopra a proposito di MJ e di Kobe: Kobe supererà Jordan in molte classifiche individuali (punti, assist, ecc.), però l'impatto che Jordan ebbe nel Basket, Bryant se lo può solo sognare, anche se segnasse 50.000 punti.

Cioè si può parlare di un ciclismo PRIMA di Coppi e di un ciclismo DOPO, idem per il basket e Jordan, e, spiace per chi stravede per CR7, ma si deve parlare di un calcio PRIMA del Fenomeno e di un calcio DOPO il Fenomeno.


----------



## juventino (5 Dicembre 2014)

Sinceramente credo che stiamo parlando di due cose diverse.
Ronaldo è stato uno dei più grandi centravanti della storia, se non il più grande in assoluto della storia del calcio moderno. Prima dei gravissimi infortuni che ne hanno condizionato pesantemente la carriera è stato una di quelle cose che succedono una sola volta nel calcio, uno di quei giocatori talmente devastanti da fare la differenza da solo.
CR7 invece lo definirei l'atleta perfetto, quello con la A maiuscola. Classe, potenza, dribbling, velocità, fiuto del gol, mentalità penso sia uno dei rarissimi casi in cui ci troviamo di fronte ad un giocatore privo di difetti.
Non so dire chi dei due sia il più grande, ma c'è un enorme però a favore del brasiliano. Ronaldo si è trovato a giocare in un periodo in cui il calcio era alla sua massima espressione. La Champions era molto più dura di oggi, sia perché le squadre che vi accedevano erano molte meno, sia perché era possibile trovare squadre tostissime da affrontare anche fuori dai campionati principali (basti pensare alla Dinamo Kiev del colonnello Lobanovsky e di Sheva, al Galatasaray di Hagi o all'Ajax di Van Gaal). Nei campionati nazionali le cose non cambiavano in quanto anche squadre di medio livello potevano avere dei campioni invidiabili. Infine, ma non meno importante, è stato un periodo in cui hanno giocato i più grandi difensori di sempre (non credo che CR7 si sia mai trovato nella condizione di affrontare una domenica Thuram e Cannavaro, un'altra Nesta, un'altra ancora Maldini e così via).
In conclusione si, se dovessi gettare dalla torre uno dei due, getterei Cristiano.


----------



## Renegade (5 Dicembre 2014)

Oltre ad accodarmi a [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] e ad, ahimé, @Splendidi Incisivi, devo porre in essere una piccola riflessione:

Ma voi in base a quale metrica paragonate un calciatore ad un altro? Si parla di pura tecnica? Bravura con la palla? Velocità? Poiché io ho parametri ben differenti. Io valuto la complessività. Il tutto di un calciatore. Tecnica, fisico, continuità, colpi, carriera, ruoli, completezza, gioco aereo, calci piazzati, gioco da fermo, assist. Insomma, tutto.

Voi state parlando di Ronaldo lodandone unicamente le prodezze tecniche, la velocità, omettendo altri fattori. In uno scontro alla pari quasi tutti i parametri sono a favore di Cristiano Ronaldo. E sembra quasi come se il citare gli infortuni di Ronaldo sia un vezzo romantico per giustificare la teoria secondo la quale non avrebbe eguali. Ma a questo punto dobbiamo seguire anche la logica di Inzaghi nelle interviste, che è la stessa che voi ponete nelle vostre parole: ''Fosse entrata la palla, sarebbe stato gol.''

La verità è che la storia del calcio non si scrive né con i sé né tantomeno con i ma. E soprattutto, cosa ancor più vera, è che tutti voi siete condizionati dal romanticismo e la malinconia di un'era calcisticamente perfetta che mai più tornerà. Quando leggo le vostre lodi a Ronaldo, è come leggessi lodi per il calcio che fu. E dunque proprio quell'epoca diviene un incentivo in più per pendere a favore del brasiliano. 

L'unica cosa con cui mi sento in dovere di concordare è la difficoltà difensiva che vi era allora, in quanto circolavano i migliori difensori della storia sulla scia degli anni 90. Il brasiliano si è dovuto confrontare con colossi insormontabili. Ma per me dire che sia stato il miglior calciatore della storia, o meglio, il miglior centravanti, resta una mera eresia. Perché penso a Marco Van Basten. Si tende troppo spesso a dimenticare. E non sto facendo patriottismo o campanilismo calcistico. 

Ritornando alla storia attuale, ad oggi sono i dati di fatto a dirci che Cristiano Ronaldo è migliore del Fenomeno, senza togliere NULLA a quest'ultimo perché è stato davvero un fenomeno, è stato davvero grande al suo apice. Davvero. Ma non è mai arrivato ad essere il migliore come oggi lo è Cristiano.

CR7 può piacere o meno, vivrà in un'era difensivamente ''ridicola'', ma i dati di fatto parlano per lui e non sono solo statistiche. Parla la sua integrità fisica, il suo atletismo, le sue doti in campo, la capacità di racchiudere 11 uomini in una sola persona, perché quando Cristiano si muove in campo, si muove una squadra intera dentro di lui. E non è sopravvalutarlo perché posso assicurarvi che non è neanche tra i miei preferiti. Vedo, semplicemente, dati di fatto. Ronaldo il Fenomeno è complessivamente inferiore al Portoghese su molti parametri. 

Il discorso basato sui Se ed i Ma è illogico per definizione. La storia del calcio, oggi, ci dice che CR è superiore.


----------



## Djici (5 Dicembre 2014)

Spero che quello che sto per dire non mandi qualche utente su tutte le furie... ma per me, paragonare il fenomeno a Ronaldo e come paragonare Senna a Schumacher.

Certo il tedesco ha vinto di piu, ma per me il brasiliano era un altra cosa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Ronaldo.


----------



## Snake (5 Dicembre 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> Spero che quello che sto per dire non mandi qualche utente su tutte le furie... ma per me, paragonare il fenomeno a Ronaldo e come paragonare Senna a Schumacher.
> 
> Certo il tedesco ha vinto di piu, ma per me il brasiliano era un altra cosa.



invece secondo me hai fatto il paragone perfetto.


----------



## davoreb (5 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Oltre ad accodarmi a [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] e ad, ahimé, @Splendidi Incisivi, devo porre in essere una piccola riflessione:
> 
> Ma voi in base a quale metrica paragonate un calciatore ad un altro? Si parla di pura tecnica? Bravura con la palla? Velocità? Poiché io ho parametri ben differenti. Io valuto la complessività. Il tutto di un calciatore. Tecnica, fisico, continuità, colpi, carriera, ruoli, completezza, gioco aereo, calci piazzati, gioco da fermo, assist. Insomma, tutto.
> 
> ...



per me la storia del calcio ci dice che CR7 ha fatto più goals ed ha avuto una carriera più continua.

il resto sono tue considerazioni e conclusioni personali.

forse cr7 ha vinto di più ma il brasiliano ha vinto due mondiali.

io considero il giocatore al top ed al top per me il brasiliano è superiore come calciatore complessivamente e non solo come velocità ma proprio tecnicamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente credo che stiamo parlando di due cose diverse.
> Ronaldo è stato uno dei più grandi centravanti della storia, se non il più grande in assoluto della storia del calcio moderno. Prima dei gravissimi infortuni che ne hanno condizionato pesantemente la carriera è stato una di quelle cose che succedono una sola volta nel calcio, uno di quei giocatori talmente devastanti da fare la differenza da solo.
> CR7 invece lo definirei l'atleta perfetto, quello con la A maiuscola. Classe, potenza, dribbling, velocità, fiuto del gol, mentalità penso sia uno dei rarissimi casi in cui ci troviamo di fronte ad un giocatore privo di difetti.
> Non so dire chi dei due sia il più grande, ma c'è un enorme però a favore del brasiliano. Ronaldo si è trovato a giocare in un periodo in cui il calcio era alla sua massima espressione. La Champions era molto più dura di oggi, sia perché le squadre che vi accedevano erano molte meno, sia perché era possibile trovare squadre tostissime da affrontare anche fuori dai campionati principali (basti pensare alla Dinamo Kiev del colonnello Lobanovsky e di Sheva, al Galatasaray di Hagi o all'Ajax di Van Gaal). Nei campionati nazionali le cose non cambiavano in quanto anche squadre di medio livello potevano avere dei campioni invidiabili. Infine, ma non meno importante, è stato un periodo in cui hanno giocato i più grandi difensori di sempre (non credo che CR7 si sia mai trovato nella condizione di affrontare una domenica Thuram e Cannavaro, un'altra Nesta, un'altra ancora Maldini e così via).
> In conclusione si, se dovessi gettare dalla torre uno dei due, getterei Cristiano.



Mm mi riesce difficile darti ragione. Non sono dell'idea che il livello medio sia sceso. Però oltre alle difese che hai citato quelle delle squadre medio-piccole valgono quelle della liga odierna imho.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Oltre ad accodarmi a [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] e ad, ahimé, @Splendidi Incisivi, devo porre in essere una piccola riflessione:
> 
> Ma voi in base a quale metrica paragonate un calciatore ad un altro? Si parla di pura tecnica? Bravura con la palla? Velocità? Poiché io ho parametri ben differenti. Io valuto la complessività. Il tutto di un calciatore. Tecnica, fisico, continuità, colpi, carriera, ruoli, completezza, gioco aereo, calci piazzati, gioco da fermo, assist. Insomma, tutto.



Secondo i tuoi parametri mi sembra di capire che uno come Maradona lo metti ben in fondo alla classifica dunque..


----------



## Renegade (5 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> per me la storia del calcio ci dice che CR7 ha fatto più goals ed ha avuto una carriera più continua.
> 
> il resto sono tue considerazioni e conclusioni personali.
> 
> ...



Mi imputi di aver fatto considerazioni e conclusioni puramente personali, sminuendo le statistiche e la continuità di carriera ad alti livelli di CR7, ma per smentire tutto ciò dici:

''io *considero* il giocatore al top ed al top *per me* il brasiliano è superiore come calciatore complessivamente e non solo come velocità ma proprio tecnicamente.''

Non sono queste, forse, considerazioni e conclusioni personali, davoreb?



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo i tuoi parametri mi sembra di capire che uno come Maradona lo metti ben in fondo alla classifica dunque..



Non rientra assolutamente tra i miei preferiti, ma posso tranquillamente dire che può benissimo essere il migliore mai esistito. Di sicuro non lo è Pelé. Non paragoniamo Ronaldo a Maradona. L'unica cosa che condividono è l'aver avuto una carriera breve. Ma Diego anche con una gamba rotta ha fatto sfracelli. Ronaldo all'infortunio ha dimezzato il suo valore. Tecnicamente, comunque, sono due storie a sé. E' inarrivabile per Ronaldo, mi spiace.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Dato che si è parlato tanto del Ronaldo pre infortunio, vorrei dire due cose su quello post infortunio.
Per quanto sia indiscutibile che la carriera di Ronaldo si divida tra un pre e un post 1998, a volte sembra quasi che il Ronaldo del Real Madrid fosse un giocatorino, mentre basta guardare un paio di video o, per i più grandi, sforzarsi un attimo di ricordare quel periodo, per capire che si trattava comunque di uno dei giocatori più forti dell'epoca. Uno al livello degli Sheva e degli Henry. Cito la tripletta all'Old Trafford come esempio. 
Il mondiale nippo-coreano poi è un fattore non da poco dalla sua parte. Stiamo parlando di un giocatore che rientrò pochi mesi prima e che nei quattro anni precedenti era stato quasi inattivo (da wikipedia, tra l'estate '98 e il 2002 con l'inter ha collezionato soltanto 52 presenze, quasi tutte il primo anno, solo 16 l'ultimo), e che trascinò alla vittoria la sua squadra con 8 gol, tutti decisivi, due dei quali in finale. Roba che da sola varrebbe la carriera intera di un qualsiasi campione.
Per me anche la parentesi al Milan è indicativa per far capire chi era il Fenomeno. Questo pesava 100 kg, aveva gravi problemi alla tiroide e un ginocchio ricomposto con lo sputo, eppure in Italia faceva ancora la differenza. Contro l'Inter, che in quegli anni dominava, si inventò un gol dal nulla e mandò in porta Gattuso. Ce lo vedete Cristiano grasso e mezzo rotto a fare la differenza giocando da fermo? Io no.
Stiamo parlando semplicemente del Calcio nella sua più alta espressione.
Poi ripeto, i numeri e le qualià di Cristiano Ronaldo sono robe mai viste, e mi rendo conto che un paragone del genere non si possa risolvere alla leggera, però il fatto che Cristiano sia più completo significa poco, se poi nelle semifinali e finali, oppure quando affronta una squadra difensivamente ben organizzata (Atletico) torna ad essere un giocatore normale. I parametri singoli sono buoni per Fifa o FM, altrimenti Inzaghi non avrebbe giocato neanche in eccellenza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Dicembre 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> Spero che quello che sto per dire non mandi qualche utente su tutte le furie... ma per me, paragonare il fenomeno a Ronaldo e come paragonare Senna a Schumacher.
> 
> Certo il tedesco ha vinto di piu, ma per me il brasiliano era un altra cosa.



Infatti il Brasiliano più forte, ma Shumi più grande.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Non rientra assolutamente tra i miei preferiti*, ma posso tranquillamente dire che può benissimo essere il migliore mai esistito. Di sicuro non lo è Pelé. Non paragoniamo Ronaldo a Maradona. L'unica cosa che condividono è l'aver avuto una carriera breve. Ma Diego anche con una gamba rotta ha fatto sfracelli. Ronaldo all'infortunio ha dimezzato il suo valore. Tecnicamente, comunque, sono due storie a sé. E' inarrivabile per Ronaldo, mi spiace.



Bé però se parliamo di preferenze personali il discorso assume tutto un altro tono..nella mia personale classifica all time (di giocatori che avrei voluto al Milan) CR7 non sta neanche nei primi 5 mi sa..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Dicembre 2014)

Sono il primo a dire che i migliori Difensori di 15 anni fa erano altra roba rispetto a questi, ma perchè nessuno dice che oggi l'intensità del gioco è maggiore, che si preferisce avere una difesa organizzata dando poca importanza nella marcatura (ecco perchè non ci sono più i Cannavaro, Hierro, Thuram, Stam)??
Senza calcolare che oggi i centrocampisti sono fondamentali nella fase difensiva della squadra. Mentre nel nostro Milan Ancelottiano, dei centrocampisti solo Gattuso e in parte Seedorf aiutava a difendere. Se la vedevano i 4 mostri (5 con Dida) dietro con gli attaccanti.

Ogni epoca ha i suoi pro e contro. Io giudico Ronaldo il Fenomeno superiore a Cristiano per la forza del giocatore non perchè saltava Nesta e Thuram.


----------



## davoreb (5 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi imputi di aver fatto considerazioni e conclusioni puramente personali, sminuendo le statistiche e la continuità di carriera ad alti livelli di CR7, ma per smentire tutto ciò dici:
> 
> ''io *considero* il giocatore al top ed al top *per me* il brasiliano è superiore come calciatore complessivamente e non solo come velocità ma proprio tecnicamente.''
> 
> Non sono queste, forse, considerazioni e conclusioni personali.



io infatti premetto che sono mie considerazioni mentre te parli come se il fatto che cr7 è superiore al brasiliano è un fatto comprovato mentre non lo è, comunque non considero idiota chi pensa che cr7 è più forte


----------



## Djici (5 Dicembre 2014)

se devo scegliere un giocatore per una partita secca prendo il brasiliano (anche quello del dopo infortunio).
invece se devo giocare una stagione intera preferirei avere il portoghese.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Dicembre 2014)

Quando leggo "giocatore costruito" oppure "eh ma ha il fisicone" mi si alza il sopracciglio alla Ancelotti. Il fisico non è forse un dono naturale, come lo è il talento? Non sento nessuno dire "ci credo che Messi segna 6000 gol a stagione, con il talento che si ritrova!" Poi CR non è costruito, SI è costruito lui alleandosi il doppio di gente che vale la metà di lui. Che poi, se c'è uno costruito, potrebbe proprio essere R9 (vedi sospetti sul periodo PSV)... 



Djici ha scritto:


> se devo scegliere un giocatore per una partita secca prendo il brasiliano (anche quello del dopo infortunio).
> invece se devo giocare una stagione intera preferirei avere il portoghese.



Quoto.


----------



## Penny.wise (5 Dicembre 2014)

CR7 tutta la vita


----------



## Giuseppe milan (6 Dicembre 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> se devo scegliere un giocatore per una partita secca prendo il brasiliano (anche quello del dopo infortunio).
> invece se devo giocare una stagione intera preferirei avere il portoghese.



credo che non si possa trovare una sintesi migliore. per me la discussione può anche finire qui.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Dicembre 2014)

Cristiano, così come Messi, sono aiutati dalla superiorità della propria squadra. Il Fenomeno invece poteva vincere le partite da solo.


----------



## Giuseppe milan (6 Dicembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Cristiano, così come Messi, sono aiutati dalla superiorità della propria squadra. Il Fenomeno invece poteva vincere le partite da solo.



si però anche Ronaldo ha giocato nel Real Madrid dei Galacticos...Beckham,Figo,Zidane,Roberto Carlos ecc insomma non è che ha giocato come Maradona in una squadra come il Napoli che praticamente senza di lui era da metà classifica.
Nell Inter si condivido vinceva le partite da solo, sopratutto nell anno 98, quello del rigore di Iuliano ma ti ricordo che oltre a non aver mai vinto uno scudetto in Italia(come si diceva nei post precedenti non riesce a reggere una stagione intera)persino nell anno del 5 Maggio quell Inter era in testa alla classifica grazie alla coppia Ventola-Kallon non grazie a Ronaldo perchè Ronaldo era infortunato per tutto il girone di andata e non giocava.

io Ronaldo più che altro lo ho apprezzato alla Play Station(chi è che non è cresciuto con Pro Evolution, bastava scegliere lui e scartavi tutta la squadra avversaria  ) e ai Mondiali.
in tutte le altre occasioni ho sempre avuto il sentore di un qualcosa di incompiuto.
non era un giocatore professionista che si allenava a modo come gli altri, lui giocava solo per puro istinto, in base alla voglia che aveva in quel momento.
e nonostante questo ENORME difetto ha fatto più di 300 gol in carriera.cioè segnava pure da gordo il che è tutto dire.
però, per un giocatore la testa è fondamentale...e per questo scelgo Cristiano Ronaldo se devo per forza scegliere uno solo di questi 2 giocatori da avere nella mia squadra.
con Ronaldo vivi alla giornata, in base all umore che ha in quel momento, con Cristiano Ronaldo ti senti invece più sicuro, più garantito di ciò che stai per vedere.


----------



## Penny.wise (6 Dicembre 2014)

Giuseppe milan ha scritto:


> si però anche Ronaldo ha giocato nel Real Madrid dei Galacticos...Beckham,Figo,Zidane,Roberto Carlos ecc insomma non è che ha giocato come Maradona in una squadra come il Napoli che praticamente senza di lui era da metà classifica.



premettendo che secondo me su Ronaldo hai ragione, alla fine anche lui ha giocato in degli squadroni..pure la sua Inter lo era, Moratti spendeva vagonate di miliardi, poi non vinceva ma per altre cose in primis gli allenatori e la mentalità, inferiori ad esempio alla Juve, però non era di certo una squadretta, quindi ti straquoto..
su Maradona però dissento, imho quel Napoli è molto sottovalutato (forse perchè Maradona spiccava più di tutti, essendo un fenomeno, è anche normale che fosse così), non avrà avuto i campioni del Milan, non avrà avuto giocatori appariscenti, ma era rognosissimo e ha vinto anche per quello..voglio dire, senza dire una bestemmia (anche se probabilmente lo sembrerà ), che pure il Borussia e l'Atletico (solo per citare i casi più recenti) hanno vinto scudetti pur non essendo la squadra più forte, e senza uno come Maradona in rosa, con questo non intendo ridimensionare El Pibe ma far capire che imho basta essere i più bravi anche se non si è i più forti, tu dici che Maradona giocava da solo io invece penso che aveva tanti bravi compagni che, magari non avrebbero vinto senza di lui (almeno non contro italiane come quelle di una volta), ma la storia del calcio è piena di squadre non perfette ma che però hanno vinto lo stesso, grazie al gruppo e all'agonismo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Cristiano, così come Messi, sono aiutati dalla superiorità della propria squadra. Il Fenomeno invece poteva vincere le partite da solo.



Ma con il Brasile giocava con R.Carlos, Ronaldinho, Rivaldo, Emerson, Cafu ecc.ecc. Cristiano giocava con Pauleta.


----------



## Snake (6 Dicembre 2014)

L'unico squadrone (a livello di club) in cui ha giocato Ronaldo è il Real dei galacticos, per quanto secondo me fosse una squadra piena stelle una disfunzionale all'altra, non a caso l'unico trofeo serio che vinsero fu la liga nel 2003 (intendo con Ronaldo) quando ancora giocavano in mezzo al campo Makelele e Cambiasso, poi svaccarono completamente, parliamo comunque del secondo Ronaldo post infortunio.

Con l'Inter squadroni non mi risulta, quella di Simoni era una squadra di scappati di casa, si salvavano giusto Simeone, Djorkaeff, Zanetti e Winter, ma parliamo comunque di buoni ottimi giocatori, niente a che vedere con gli agglomerati di campioni con cui ha giocato e gioca il portoghese. L'Inter di Cuper era già di un altro livello ma non è che fosse sta squadra di fenomeni, a parte Vieri e Seedorf il resto erano buoni giocatori e niente più, tralasciando il fatto che Ronaldo ci giocò nemmeno un terzo di stagione appena rientrato dall'infortunio.

Al netto della nazionale non c'è proprio paragone tra le squadre in cui hanno giocato i due, Cristiano è dal 2007 che gioca in squadre che se non sono le più forti in assoluto vengono subito dietro.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Dicembre 2014)

Noi viviamo nell'epoca post Ronaldo Fenomeno..Stiamo vivendo sulla nostra pelle 2 dei più grandi calciatori della storia (Messi e Ronaldo) e passiamo (mi riferisco in senso ampio,non a questo forum eh) le giornate a farci le pippe mentali su chi sia più forte,al posto di goderci questi fenomeno in santa pace e basta.Ma a dirla tutta,questo è anche un po' il bello del calcio!

Credo che sia più forte CR7!La costanza che ha Cristiano Ronaldo,Il fenomeno l'ha avuta solamente per poco tempo.A talento non so scegliere..Credo che sia stato più forte il Fenomeno,ma preferisco comunque CR7!
Tra 15 anni quando CR7 non giocherà più la gente lo ricorderà come uno dei calciatori più forti della storia (come è giusto che sia) e il solo paragone con il Fenomeno non esisterà più.Si tireranno le somme e si capirà che Cristiano ha vinto di più ed è durato più tempo...Verrà mitizzato CR7 e via..

In ogni caso secondo me questo dubbio si risolve in un solo modo: Facciamo finta che voi siate l'allenatore di una squadra,per esempio il Real Madrid..Il presidente vi da l'obbiettivo di fare il triplete,potete scegliere tra prendere Ronaldo il Fenomeno (in forma) e Cristiano Ronaldo,chi scegliete?
Io siccome alleno una squadra che deve vincere tutto,ho bisogno di sicurezze,costanza e serietà.Scelgo CR7.
Che poi non stiamo parlando di una pippa,ma di un fenomeno assurdo,perché il Portoghese è questo,un fenomeno.


----------



## Jino (6 Dicembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Noi viviamo nell'epoca post Ronaldo Fenomeno..Stiamo vivendo sulla nostra pelle 2 dei più grandi calciatori della storia (Messi e Ronaldo) e passiamo (mi riferisco in senso ampio,non a questo forum eh) le giornate a farci le pippe mentali su chi sia più forte,al posto di goderci questi fenomeno in santa pace e basta.Ma a dirla tutta,questo è anche un po' il bello del calcio!
> 
> Credo che sia più forte CR7!La costanza che ha Cristiano Ronaldo,Il fenomeno l'ha avuta solamente per poco tempo.A talento non so scegliere..Credo che sia stato più forte il Fenomeno,ma preferisco comunque CR7!
> Tra 15 anni quando CR7 non giocherà più la gente lo ricorderà come uno dei calciatori più forti della storia (come è giusto che sia) e il solo paragone con il Fenomeno non esisterà più.Si tireranno le somme e si capirà che Cristiano ha vinto di più ed è durato più tempo...Verrà mitizzato CR7 e via..
> ...



Beh se devo scegliere, scelgo il fenomeno. Che giocatore signori


----------



## O Animal (8 Dicembre 2014)

Trovate le differenze...


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Trovate le differenze...



Paragone fazioso.


----------



## tequilad (10 Dicembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Noi viviamo nell'epoca post Ronaldo Fenomeno..Stiamo vivendo sulla nostra pelle 2 dei più grandi calciatori della storia (Messi e Ronaldo) e passiamo (mi riferisco in senso ampio,non a questo forum eh) le giornate a farci le pippe mentali su chi sia più forte,al posto di goderci questi fenomeno in santa pace e basta.Ma a dirla tutta,questo è anche un po' il bello del calcio!
> 
> Credo che sia più forte CR7!La costanza che ha Cristiano Ronaldo,Il fenomeno l'ha avuta solamente per poco tempo.A talento non so scegliere..Credo che sia stato più forte il Fenomeno,ma preferisco comunque CR7!
> Tra 15 anni quando CR7 non giocherà più la gente lo ricorderà come uno dei calciatori più forti della storia (come è giusto che sia) e il solo paragone con il Fenomeno non esisterà più.Si tireranno le somme e si capirà che Cristiano ha vinto di più ed è durato più tempo...Verrà mitizzato CR7 e via..
> ...



Con Ronaldo (fenomeno) al 100% non scelgo mai CR7. Dai non scherziamo. Ronaldo del Barcellona o del primo anno all'Inter era assolutamente un alieno.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Dicembre 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Con Ronaldo (fenomeno) al 100% non scelgo mai CR7. Dai non scherziamo. Ronaldo del Barcellona o del primo anno all'Inter era assolutamente un alieno.



Bene. È che CR7 è di un'altra categoria da almeno 7 anni.
Quindi è questo. Altrimenti per me il miglior giocatore della storia è Robin Friday.. Genio, per 1 minuto a partita.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Dicembre 2014)

57 partite in CL con il Real, 57 gol..................


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2014)

Anche ieri Penaldo


----------



## tequilad (11 Dicembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bene. È che CR7 è di un'altra categoria da almeno 7 anni.
> Quindi è questo. Altrimenti per me il miglior giocatore della storia è Robin Friday.. Genio, per 1 minuto a partita.



Non dico che CR7 non sia forte. Semplicemente Ronaldo era un alieno. Questo è il miglior giocatore attualmente del pianeta.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Dicembre 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Con Ronaldo (fenomeno) al 100% non scelgo mai CR7. Dai non scherziamo. Ronaldo del Barcellona o del primo anno all'Inter era assolutamente un alieno.



Che discorso è?Ronaldo a quei livelli quanto è durato?Perché si ha sto vizio di parlare "Con Ronaldo al 100%" e di la e di qua..Stessi discorsi che si facevano su Mario Balotelli "Se Balotelli mettesse la testa a posto,se di la e se di qua" il calcio non è fatto di SE e nemmeno di MA,ne tantomeno di cose di questo tipo.Chiaramente è un parere mio e basta.
Ronaldo fenomeno a talento era veramente forte,più di CR7,ma la continuità che ha CR7 il fenomeno non l'ha mai avuta.
Rispetto l'idea di tutti eh,ma io preferisco scegliere un giocatore che mi resta costante per 7 anni (mica 1 giorno) ad uno che mi dura 2/3 anni per poi spaccarsi,diventare incostante etc etc..


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Non dico che CR7 non sia forte. Semplicemente Ronaldo era un alieno. Questo è il miglior giocatore attualmente del pianeta.



Sì ma siam d'accordo su questo..quello che voglio dire è che se guardiamo solo un'annata o due anni..probabilmente ronaldo non è il.giocatore più forte..estremizzando posso dire che anche il Pato tra gennaio e marzo del primo anno era il meglio...quello che voglio dire è che i colpi, le tre annate o altro non fanno il migliore giocatore...


----------



## Giuseppe milan (11 Dicembre 2014)

ragazzi, Ronaldo ha sicuramente qualcosina in più di Cristiano Ronaldo sotto il profilo tecnico, della velocità e del talento.
però, nel calcio, per giudicare un giocatore ci sono altri fattori che devono essere NECESSARIAMENTE considerati, come l attitudine al sacrificio ed al lavoro quotidiano e il fisico che madre natura ti ha dotato.
proviamo a fare un confronto tra i 2.

*TECNICA:* RONALDO *10 *CRISTIANO RONALDO *9,5*

*DRIBBLING*: RONALDO *10 *CRISTIANO RONALDO *9,5*

*VELOCITA'*: RONALDO *10 *CRISTIANO RONALDO *9,5*

*TIRO:* RONALDO *9,5* CRISTIANO RONALDO *9,5*

*COLPO DI TESTA:* RONALDO *8* CRISTIANO RONALDO* 8,5*

*COSTANZA DI RENDIMENTO,MENTALITA',ATTITUDINE AL SACRIFICIO:* RONALDO *5* CR7 *9*

*FISICO, ATTITUDINE AGLI INFORTUNI*: RONALDO *4* CRISTIANO RONALDO *9*


*risultato totale:* Ronaldo *56,5* Cristiano Ronaldo * 64,5*

come talento, Ronaldo ha qualcosina in più ma nel calcio non esiste solo il talento...e per questo, io se fossi un direttore sportivo se devo scegliere tra i due prendo sempre Cristiano Ronaldo, con uno ho 10 anni a grande livello assicurato, con l altro la metà e sono già stato largo. 

così come dice anche il risultato del giochino precedente, Cristiano Ronaldo,sebbene abbia qualcosa di meno di Ronaldo a livello tecnico, avrà però sempre una carriera migliore di Ronaldo perchè il divario che c è tra i due sulle ultime 2 voci è troppo grande rispetto al divario che c è tra i 2 a livello tecnico. e qui sta la vera differenza tra i 2.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Dicembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche ieri Penaldo



Non hai visto l'azione. Il difensore l'ha presa di mano su un colpo di testa proprio di CR7.


----------



## Snake (11 Dicembre 2014)

queste cose le dici a posteriori, un direttore sportivo a meno che non abbia la sfera di cristallo non può sapere che Ronaldo a 23 anni vedrà condizionata la carriera da un infortunio devastante, vorrei proprio vederlo un direttore sportivo che tra il primo Ronaldo e Cristiano a pari età sceglierebbe il secondo, mi sa che deve ancora nascere. 

Il discorso che fai parte da un presupposto sbagliato, se vogliamo proprio dirlo la vera differenza tra i due è che uno s'è spaccato completamente un ginocchio stando fermo sostanzialmente 2 anni e mezzo, l'altro no, il resto è tutta una conseguenza di chi ha dovuto subire determinati eventi.

P.S. Sulle pagelle, solo mezzo voto di differenza in dribbling? Seriamente? Ronaldo è il più grande dribblomane nella storia probabilmente, uno dei pochissimi a non aver assolutamente bisogno di spazio o partire dall'esterno per saltare l'uomo.


----------



## Giuseppe milan (11 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> queste cose le dici a posteriori, un direttore sportivo a meno che non abbia la sfera di cristallo non può sapere che Ronaldo a 23 anni vedrà condizionata la carriera da un infortunio devastante, vorrei proprio vederlo un direttore sportivo che tra il primo Ronaldo e Cristiano a pari età sceglierebbe il secondo, mi sa che deve ancora nascere.



è lo stesso IDENTICO discorso che si faceva con Pato e Tevez: come facevi a sapere nel Gennaio 2012(ma io aggiungo anche prima) che Tevez avrebbe avuto una carriera migliore di Pato?
io ti dico che ero uno di quelli che la pensava ESATTAMENTE come sono andate a finire le cose. se ci sono arrivato io, ci può anche arrivare un qualsiasi direttore sportivo, a patto che ne capisca di calcio.e conosca bene le situazioni dei vari giocatori. di Ronaldo si sapeva la sua vita extra campo così come anche di Pato, non proprio irreprensibile.
ti dico solo una cosa, chiedi ai suoi ex compagni con che spirito Ronaldo si apprestava ad andare a fare l allenamento ogni giorno e confrontalo con CR7.
appena l allenatore si girava di spalle smetteva di allenarsi tanto per dirtene una.non aveva voglia.
in sintesi, uno cura MANIACALMENTE il proprio fisico, in modo professionale, l altro non proprio e di conseguenza è logico che sia sottoposto a più infortuni. se poi ci aggiungi anche madre natura che ti ha fatto così allora non c è proprio confronto.ripeto, basta conoscere le situazioni.

sulle pagelle io infatti a Ronaldo ho dato 10 nel dribbling, il massimo, di più non posso dare, comunque anche Cristiano Ronaldo sa dribblare meravigliosamente, però ti ripeto, ci sta anche la tua osservazione, se vuoi dargli anche mezzo voto in meno a CR7 va bene lo stesso ma ripeto non cambia il succo del discorso che ho esposto precedentemente.


----------



## Snake (11 Dicembre 2014)

più che di calcio dovrebbe saperne di astrologia


----------



## Giuseppe milan (11 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> più che di calcio dovrebbe saperne di astrologia



non credo proprio, basta informarsi a 360° sulla vita di un calciatore.


----------



## Snake (11 Dicembre 2014)

io ti ripeto che basta conoscere di astrologia, a questo direttore sportivo già che ci siamo potremmo chiedere quanto avrebbe vinto Senna se un pezzo di sospensione non fosse entrato nel suo cranio ad oltre 200 km orari, o quanto avrebbe vinto la Seles se un invasato tifoso della sua più grande rivale che veniva costantemente bastonata non avesse fatto irruzione in campo accoltellandola. Fatte chiaramente le debite proporzioni tutti fenomeni che hanno una cosa in comune, carriera stroncata o condizionata dagli eventi, poi ai voglia a parlare di atleta irreprensibile, stai descrivendo Ronaldo come un Ronaldinho o un Adriano e non ci sto proprio.

P.S. Visto che conosci così tante situazioni chiedi a Ferguson quanto fosse irreprensibile Cristiano i primi anni a Manchester, ti ride in faccia.


----------



## Giuseppe milan (11 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> io ti ripeto che basta conoscere di astrologia, a questo direttore sportivo già che ci siamo potremmo chiedere quanto avrebbe vinto Senna se un pezzo di sospensione non fosse entrato nel suo cranio ad oltre 200 km orari, o quanto avrebbe vinto la Seles se un invasato tifoso della sua più grande rivale che veniva costantemente bastonata non avesse fatto irruzione in campo accoltellandola. Fatte chiaramente le debite proporzioni tutti fenomeni che hanno una cosa in comune, carriera stroncata o condizionata dagli eventi, poi ai voglia a parlare di atleta irreprensibile, stai descrivendo Ronaldo come un Ronaldinho o un Adriano e non ci sto proprio.
> 
> P.S. Visto che conosci così tante situazioni chiedi a Ferguson quanto fosse irreprensibile Cristiano i primi anni a Manchester, ti ride in faccia.



e allora non sei informato abbastanza perchè Ronaldo non dico che fosse conciato come Adriano, lui è inarrivabile in senso negativo sulla vita extra campo, ma come Ronaldinho si, ci assomiglia molto il modo in cui Ronaldo si approcciava al calcio QUOTIDIANAMENTE, molto simile a quello del Gaucho.a parte i primi anni dove era veramente incontenibile ed aveva ancora voglia, dal 2003 in poi lui rendeva solo quando ne aveva voglia.
ti dico solo una un altra cosa, una volta Sacchi, dirigente del Real Madrid, fece misurare la quantità di metri che Ronaldo e Casillas(PORTIERE DEL REAL MADRID) percorsero in una partita.
ebbene, sai cosa risultò? che Casillas(portiere) aveva corso più di Ronaldo(attaccante).
non sto dicendo una palla, lo puoi anche controllare su internet se non ti fidi, è vera la storia.
ti ricordi la mattonella sull ala sinistra in cui Ronaldinho giocava sempre e non si muoveva quasi mai da lì? ecco ci siamo quasi...

ps: perchè tu vuoi percaso paragonare Cristiano Ronaldo a Ronaldo in fatto di irreprensibilità nell affrontare il calcio QUOTIDIANAMENTE? ti rido io in faccia non c è bisogno di Ferguson 

poi attenzione, Ronaldo ed in maniera più minore Ronaldinho erano comunque dei grandi giocatori anche da fermi, perchè attenzione qui non si sta dicendo che Ronaldo e Ronaldinho non fossero dei gran giocatori, qui si sta dicendo che questi giocatori, ad esempio, non possono essere paragonati a gente come Cristiano Ronaldo o Messi, per il semplice fatto che nella loro carriera hanno denotato pesanti lacune su determinati aspetti rispetto a questi altri giocatori che ho appena menzionato.


----------



## Snake (11 Dicembre 2014)

Non ho bisogno di informarmi di nulla dato che ho seguito direttamente la carriera di Ronaldo, non parlo certo per sentito dire, comunque tranquillo che di risate me ne sto facendo abbastanza pure io oggi pomeriggio, mi domando poi se dovrei anche allegare i disegnini visto che o non capisci o fai finta di non capire dato che parlavo del Cristiano dei primi anni di Manchester che tutto era tranne che uno stinco di santo, e tu ovviamente lo confronti col Ronaldo post doppia rottura del tendine, con infortuni muscolari collaterali e botta di medicinali e antidolorifici che non hai la vaga idea, e che probabilmente già all'epoca soffriva di ipotiroidismo, che dire, semplicemente eroico.

Sui km percorsi, uscì una cosa analoga l'anno scorso su Messi e Pinto in una partita del Barcellona, capirai.


----------



## Giuseppe milan (11 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Non ho bisogno di informarmi di nulla dato che ho seguito direttamente la carriera di Ronaldo, non parlo certo per sentito dire, comunque tranquillo che di risate me ne sto facendo abbastanza pure io oggi pomeriggio, mi domando poi se dovrei anche allegare i disegnini visto che o non capisci o fai finta di non capire dato che parlavo del Cristiano dei primi anni di Manchester che tutto era tranne che uno stinco di santo, e tu ovviamente lo confronti col Ronaldo post doppia rottura del tendine, con infortuni muscolari collaterali e botta di medicinali e antidolorifici che non hai la vaga idea, e che probabilmente già all'epoca soffriva di ipotiroidismo, che dire, semplicemente eroico.
> 
> Sui km percorsi, uscì una cosa analoga l'anno scorso su Messi e Pinto in una partita del Barcellona, capirai.



e vabbè mi arrendo, se per te Ronaldo e Ronaldinho nella loro carriera sono stati più irreprensibili di Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi allora non ho più niente da dire.ps: la mentalità vincente di Cristiano Ronaldo la si notava anche nei suoi primissimi anni, basta che vai a sentirti cosa dicevano di lui chi ne osservava il modo in cui si approcciava al calcio. uno di questi ad esempio è Moggi, che lo stava per prendere in cambio di Salas alla Juve e sfumò tutto all ultimo.
e comunque ricordati una cosa, se Ronaldo si è rotto 2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9 volte non è stato un caso, NULLA succede per caso. non esistono le coincidenze astrali divine come le chiami te. ricordatelo.


----------



## Snake (11 Dicembre 2014)

si arrenditi pure ma prima mi dici dov'è che avrei scritto che i due brasiliani siano stati atleti più irreprensibili. La differenza tra me e te è che io non ometto eventi che hanno chiaramente condizionato la carriera di un giocatore, tu invece confondi causa ed effetto, e ribadisco che Ronaldo nella stessa frase di Dinho quanto ad approccio al calcio non si può leggere, Ronaldinho era davvero un fancazzista di primo livello e non a caso a 28 anni col calcio che conta aveva chiuso, pur non avendo avuto infortuni particolarmente invalidanti, non oso immaginare se si fosse rotto il tendine, con la testa che aveva probabilmente si sarebbe ritirato, ma di che stiamo a parlare su.


----------



## Giuseppe milan (11 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> si arrenditi pure ma prima mi dici dov'è che avrei scritto che i due brasiliani siano stati atleti più irreprensibili. La differenza tra me e te è che io non ometto eventi che hanno chiaramente condizionato la carriera di un giocatore, tu invece confondi causa ed effetto, e ribadisco che Ronaldo nella stessa frase di Dinho quanto ad approccio al calcio non si può leggere, Ronaldinho era davvero un fancazzista di primo livello e non a caso a 28 anni col calcio che conta aveva chiuso, pur non avendo avuto infortuni particolarmente invalidanti, non oso immaginare se si fosse rotto il tendine, con la testa che aveva probabilmente si sarebbe ritirato, ma di che stiamo a parlare su.



beh continui a fare paragoni come Messi-Pinto....da quello che scrivi è come se Messi e CR7 li avessi paragonati a Ronaldo o Ronaldinho in termini di concezione del calcio il che non sta proprio ne in cielo ne in terra.
e comunque, ti ricordo un altra volta ancora, che se non fosse stato per l ENORME GENIO di Ronaldo, anche Ronaldo a 28 anni avrebbe smesso di giocare a calcio per la sua svogliatezza, pigrizia, infortuni anche quando respira, fancazzismo alla Ronaldinho o come la chiami tu.
solo che, Ronaldo era talmente UN FENOMENO appunto che riusciva a rendere persino da fermo e quindi anche da svogliato e perciò si è salvato di più rispetto a Ronaldinho.
però ti ripeto che come modo di approcciare al calcio, Ronaldo e Ronaldinho sono stati molto simili. con la differenza che uno si è salvato di più perchè era veramente un fenomeno universale.anche se in campo camminava come Dinho o giù di lì ad un certo punto della sua carriera.
anche se comunque alla fine questa sua lacuna è stata troppo grossa per poterlo oggi paragonare a Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Snake (11 Dicembre 2014)

ho fatto l'esempio di Messi e Pinto proprio per farti capire quanto significhi quella roba che hai detto di Sacchi, eppure Messi lo consideri un atleta modello o comunque immensamente superiore a Ronaldo vero? Ecco, Messi l'anno scorso durante una partita del Barca ha corso meno di Pinto e in Spagna ne hanno fatto un caso di stato, è successo, punto e basta. Il resto sono viaggi che ti fai da solo, Ronaldinho non l'ho mai sopportato manco quando era da noi figurati se lo potrei considerare un atleta più irreprensibile di Messi o Cristiano, ma non accetto proprio l'accostamento con Ronaldo, uno che andrebbe solo che ammirato per come si è rialzato da quell'infortunio stronca carriera.


----------



## numero 3 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Io dico solo che Ronaldo fra Barca Inter Real e nazionale non mi sembra abbia mai sbagliato un gol davanti al portiere e la cosa più incredibile è che tirava SEMPRE rasoterra a fil di palo....un robot....


----------



## Giuseppe milan (11 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> ho fatto l'esempio di Messi e Pinto proprio per farti capire quanto significhi quella roba che hai detto di Sacchi, eppure Messi lo consideri un atleta modello o comunque immensamente superiore a Ronaldo vero? Ecco, Messi l'anno scorso durante una partita del Barca ha corso meno di Pinto e in Spagna ne hanno fatto un caso di stato, è successo, punto e basta. Il resto sono viaggi che ti fai da solo, Ronaldinho non l'ho mai sopportato manco quando era da noi figurati se lo potrei considerare un atleta più irreprensibile di Messi o Cristiano, ma non accetto proprio l'accostamento con Ronaldo, uno che andrebbe solo che ammirato per come si è rialzato da quell'infortunio stronca carriera.



ma perchè, tu percaso mi stai dicendo che consideri Ronaldo un calciatore con un approccio al mondo professionistico superiore a quello di Messi?perchè è questo che stai praticamente dicendo adesso, non puoi nasconderti ora. confermi che la pensi così davvero?
chiediti perchè Messi o Cristiano Ronaldo o Ibrahimovic invece non si infortunano mai o quasi...ah già dimenticavo, sono coincidenze astrali 
chi la pensa come te mi fa paura perchè crede che al mondo le cose succedono così, per caso.


----------



## Snake (11 Dicembre 2014)

a me fan paura quelli che fanno finta di non capire, di quelli c'ho proprio il terrore, lo dicevo io che servivano i disegnini 

senti, resta pure della tua opinione, ho già perso troppo tempo, vallo a dire a Roberto Baggio che le cose non succedono per caso, gesù mio.


----------



## Giuseppe milan (11 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> a me fan paura quelli che fanno finta di non capire, di quelli c'ho proprio il terrore, lo dicevo io che servivano i disegnini
> 
> senti, resta pure della tua opinione, ho già perso troppo tempo, vallo a dire a Roberto Baggio che le cose non succedono per caso, gesù mio.



a me invece sembra che ho capito benissimo, anzi anche fin troppo bene quello che stai cercando di dire dal primo pomeriggio di oggi. 
poi però quando ti faccio presente che non è proprio come dici, per un motivo o per l altro poi ti tiri sempre indietro.
comunque il tuo pensiero ormai si è capito anche se nel post successivo poi fai sempre finta di ritrattare.
ps:Baggio io non oso minimamente a paragonarlo a Cristiano Ronaldo o Messi.

lo stesso vale per me, sia chiaro, anche io ho speso fin troppo tempo. ciao e a risentirci se ci sarà occasione.


----------



## davoreb (11 Dicembre 2014)

Cr7 è più professionista di Ronaldo ma il brasiliano è più forte e per me ha cambiato il calcio.

coincidenze astrali hanno voluto che vincesse due mondiali quindi fidati che tra 50 anni il vero Ronaldo sarà il brasiliano.

Baggio senza infortuni è superiore a cr7 pero bisognava vederlo giocare per capirlo.


----------



## Giuseppe milan (11 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Cr7 è più professionista di Ronaldo ma il brasiliano è più forte e per me ha cambiato il calcio.
> 
> coincidenze astrali hanno voluto che vincesse due mondiali quindi fidati che tra 50 anni il vero Ronaldo sarà il brasiliano.
> 
> Baggio senza infortuni è superiore a cr7 pero bisognava vederlo giocare per capirlo.



che Ronaldo così come Baggio fossero grandi sopratutto con la loro Nazionale rispetto a Cristiano Ronaldo è indubbio, ma anche questo denota il fatto che riuscivano a dare tutto in competizioni brevi come i Mondiali mentre invece nel lungo periodo accusavano lacune di continuità di rendimento. 
Cristiano Ronaldo lo vedi a grandi livelli da Settembre a Giugno, Ronaldo e Baggio li vedevi a grande livello un mese si, un mese no, un mese si, 2 mesi no, ecc. grandi ma discontinui.
e non è certo colpa delle coincidenze astrali, ma di madre natura che li ha fatti più fragili e con una mentalità inferiore al portoghese.


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Cr7 è più professionista di Ronaldo ma il brasiliano è più forte e per me ha cambiato il calcio.
> 
> coincidenze astrali hanno voluto che vincesse due mondiali quindi fidati che tra 50 anni il vero Ronaldo sarà il brasiliano.
> 
> Baggio senza infortuni è superiore a cr7 pero bisognava vederlo giocare per capirlo.



Concordo, spesso in tv non si rende l'idea sul valore di un giocatore. Io ho visto dal vivo sia Cristiano che il fenomeno e sinceramente non vedo paragone tra i due, fermo restando che stiamo parlando di due alieni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Dicembre 2014)

Giuseppe milan ha scritto:


> ma perchè, tu percaso mi stai dicendo che consideri Ronaldo un calciatore con un approccio al mondo professionistico superiore a quello di Messi?perchè è questo che stai praticamente dicendo adesso, non puoi nasconderti ora. confermi che la pensi così davvero?
> chiediti perchè Messi o Cristiano Ronaldo o Ibrahimovic invece non si infortunano mai o quasi...ah già dimenticavo, sono coincidenze astrali
> chi la pensa come te mi fa paura perchè crede che al mondo le cose succedono così, per caso.



quindi se nulla accade per caso c'è sempre una soluzione a tutto, giusto?


----------



## davoreb (12 Dicembre 2014)

Giuseppe milan ha scritto:


> che Ronaldo così come Baggio fossero grandi sopratutto con la loro Nazionale rispetto a Cristiano Ronaldo è indubbio, ma anche questo denota il fatto che riuscivano a dare tutto in competizioni brevi come i Mondiali mentre invece nel lungo periodo accusavano lacune di continuità di rendimento.
> Cristiano Ronaldo lo vedi a grandi livelli da Settembre a Giugno, Ronaldo e Baggio li vedevi a grande livello un mese si, un mese no, un mese si, 2 mesi no, ecc. grandi ma discontinui.
> e non è certo colpa delle coincidenze astrali, ma di madre natura che li ha fatti più fragili e con una mentalità inferiore al portoghese.



intendevo che ronaldo è stato anche fortunato perchè nel primo mondiale centra poco o nulla ma fatto sta che in palmares ne ha due di cui uno come professionista quindi per me verrà ricordato di più negli anni.

su baggio: penso che se la finale andava diversamente, cioè non si faceva male con la bulgaria e magari faceva un golletto in finale oggi si parlava di uno la su con maradona.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (13 Dicembre 2014)

Hala Cristiano.


----------



## andre (13 Dicembre 2014)

Ronaldo brasiliano giocava in un calcio molto più lento di quello attuale.
Cristiano Ronaldo lo ha superato secondo me.


----------

